# Company Won't provide Cable Card



## crabell

I just got my new S3 and called my Cable Company to coordinate the installation of the Cable Cards.
To make a long story short my Cable Company (OneLink Comunications in San Juan, Puerto Rico) says they only provide ONE Cable Card and only to TV's, NOT other equipment, such as the S3. I tried to explain the the S3 is Certified by CableLab just like the TV's with no results. After discussing with the lady for over 30 mins she just said that I could either send a letter to Customer Support, since he's does not appear to be available via telephone, and/or file a complain with the FCC.
What do I do?
Should I return my S3 (purchased on the TiVo Community Store) or fight?

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## dt_dc

Take their advice and file a complaint with the FCC ...
http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints_general.html

However, somewhere on this forum (sorry, can't find it ... I'm sure someone will post a link) is contact info for some people at Tivo to contact (who will probably resolve the issue quicker / easier).


----------



## dt_dc

Ahh, here's TivoPony's post ...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4392226&&#post4392226


----------



## hookbill

Many of us didn't tell them we were hooking up an S3. We simply told them we needed two cable cards.  If they would have asked me I would have told them two sets.


----------



## crabell

I tried saying it was for a TV, but the lady said she needed the model number of the TV to pre-configure the card before the installation.
That's when I had to "come clean" and tried to explain with no results.


----------



## TAsunder

crabell said:


> I tried saying it was for a TV, but the lady said she needed the model number of the TV to pre-configure the card before the installation.
> That's when I had to "come clean" and tried to explain with no results.


Next time, tell them you are buying two lcds soon and haven't picked a model yet, but will have them by x day (same day you request the install).


----------



## crabell

The "not-so-helpful" lady at the cable company told me she was writing a memo on my account about the conversation I had with her. I tried to convince her not to do so, but she said it "was not a problem" (the only time she tried to be nice). Therefore I don't think I'll be able to convince them I need the CableCards for another equipment.
Don't get me wrong, I like the idea and I may even try it (without giving my account number).
Does anyone know if they really need the equipment's model number to pre-configure the cards? It kind of sounds like she made it up.


----------



## jfh3

crabell said:


> I tried saying it was for a TV, but the lady said she needed the model number of the TV to pre-configure the card before the installation.
> That's when I had to "come clean" and tried to explain with no results.


Just give her the model number is TCD648250B and that they can find it on the CableCards approved device list.

(They don't need anything from you to "pre-configure" the CableCARDs, that's just BS).


----------



## Flop

crabell said:


> The "not-so-helpful" lady at the cable company told me she was writing a memo on my account about the conversation I had with her. I tried to convince her not to do so, but she said it "was not a problem" (the only time she tried to be nice). Therefore I don't think I'll be able to convince them I need the CableCards for another equipment.
> Don't get me wrong, I like the idea and I may even try it (without giving my account number).
> Does anyone know if they really need the equipment's model number to pre-configure the cards? It kind of sounds like she made it up.


I don't believe they do. Cablecards aren't configured to a specific device until they are installed and matched to the Host ID of the device. I don't know if you can even tell what the Host ID is until you put a card in. Even then, the card is only tied to that Host ID, not the specific device make/model.


----------



## crabell

Just giving them the model number and "playing dumb" about the "TV Brand" sounds like a plan. I guess I could just say it's a "surprise holiday gift" and that's all my wife would tell me to get the CableCards in time for the Holidays.
But what about the Second Cable Card? They keep saying they can only configure one card per account? Is there some kind of FCC requirement that is specific enough?


----------



## IzzyB68

crabell said:


> Just giving them the model number and "playing dumb" about the "TV Brand" sounds like a plan. I guess I could just say it's a "surprise holiday gift" and that's all my wife would tell me to get the CableCards in time for the Holidays.
> But what about the Second Cable Card? They keep saying they can only configure one card per account? Is there some kind of FCC requirement that is specific enough?


As stated above, talk to Tivo. They should help straighten it out. From what I have seen they will call your cable provider with you to get it resolved.


----------



## minckster

crabell said:


> The "not-so-helpful" lady at the cable company told me she was writing a memo on my account about the conversation I had with her. I tried to convince her not to do so, but she said it "was not a problem" (the only time she tried to be nice). Therefore I don't think I'll be able to convince them I need the CableCards for another equipment.
> Don't get me wrong, I like the idea and I may even try it (without giving my account number).
> Does anyone know if they really need the equipment's model number to pre-configure the cards? It kind of sounds like she made it up.


 If you call back (without giving your account number), pretending that the cableCARD is for a TV, you could try saying that you want the second card to enable picture-in-picture on the TV. I googled, but couldn't find a TV that actually has two cableCARD slots.


----------



## crabell

IzzyB68 said:


> As stated above, talk to Tivo. They should help straighten it out. From what I have seen they will call your cable provider with you to get it resolved.


I want to get my Cable Proivider to talk to TiVo to resolve the situation, however it's not looking good:

1. I can't get a line through to TiVo! Every time call TiVo's 877... number I get a "Fast Busy" signal. I think TiVo did not include Puerto Rico in the "Toll-Free" area. Is there another non-toll-free number?

2. If manage to get someone at TiVo I would have to make a conference call with my Cable Provider to get them to talk to each other with me on the line (see #3 below). I can only do this at the office and I'm sure my boss won't like it, but I'll deal with that. Maybe I'll need to do it during my lunch break.

3. Being in Puerto Rico we speak Spanish and I'm not too confident that my Provider's "English Speaking" Representative will have a knowledge of the language that's "good enough". Note that I tried to explain the situation in Spanish and she just wouln't do it. I'll just have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## hookbill

crabell said:


> I want to get my Cable Proivider to talk to TiVo to resolve the situation, however it's not looking good:
> 
> 3. Being in Puerto Rico we speak Spanish and I'm not too confident that my Provider's "English Speaking" Representative will have a knowledge of the language that's "good enough". Note that I tried to explain the situation in Spanish and she just wouln't do it. I'll just have to try it and see what happens.


I believe that TiVo Customer Service is out West. Probably in California. If that's the case your chances of finding a Spanish speaking representative will probably be good.


----------



## crabell

hookbill said:


> I believe that TiVo Customer Service is out West. Probably in California. If that's the case your chances of finding a Spanish speaking representative will probably be good.


I think you are right, I might get lucky and find a Spanish Speaking TiVo Rep. , but I still can't find a way to contact Tivo via telephone (877 number does not work in my area)...


----------



## dt_dc

crabell said:


> Does anyone know if they really need the equipment's model number to pre-configure the cards? It kind of sounds like she made it up.


Well ... they don't need to 'pre-configure' the cards. However, having the model number can be useful for the cable company and can be used to reduce problems during installation. Specifically, the cable company can check and see if any CA updates are needed to support a particular model. They can also check to see if there are any known issues ... or if the manufacturer has a firmware update available for the model that addresses any CableCard issues.


crabell said:


> But what about the Second Cable Card? They keep saying they can only configure one card per account? Is there some kind of FCC requirement that is specific enough?


Yes


> http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/...ccess.gpo.gov/cfr_2005/octqtr/47cfr76.640.htm
> 
> 47CFR76.640
> 
> (3) Cable operators shall ensure, as to all digital cable systems, an adequate supply of PODs that comply with the standards specified in paragraph (b)(2) of this section *to ensure convenient access to such PODS by customers*.


Doesn't matter if you want 1 or 100 ... cable company must supply them (although they can certainly charge for them). Also, it doesn't matter if you want a CableCard to put in a TV ... or to put in a frame and hang on the wall ... or pile in a stack of some sort of contemporary art ...

Also


> http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/...cess.gpo.gov/cfr_2005/octqtr/47cfr76.1204.htm
> 
> 47CFR76.1204
> 
> A multichannel video programming distributor that utilizes navigation devices to perform conditional access functions shall make available equipment that incorporates only the conditional access functions of such devices.


Again ... doesn't matter if you want 1 or 100 ... or what you want to do with them. Cable company must make them available.


----------



## IzzyB68

crabell said:


> I think you are right, I might get lucky and find a Spanish Speaking TiVo Rep. , but I still can't find a way to contact Tivo via telephone (877 number does not work in my area)...


E-mail Tivo and see if they can give you another number. Also, they should be able to do the threeway, so you shouldn't have to worry about that either.


----------



## crabell

IzzyB68 said:


> E-mail Tivo and see if they can give you another number. Also, they should be able to do the threeway, so you shouldn't have to worry about that either.


I'm actually on hold with them right now (5 minutes so far). I managed to get through by calling the 408... number for the headquarters and asked for customer support. If they can do the three-way, even better...


----------



## IzzyB68

crabell said:


> I'm actually on hold with them right now (5 minutes so far). I managed to get through by calling the 408... number for the headquarters and asked for customer support. If they can do the three-way, even better...


Good Luck! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## crabell

Quick Update...

I managed to get through to Tivo using the 408... number listed on their web site (asked for support)

1. Was on hold for about 20 mins.
2. I identified myself and explained the problem.
3. Was placed on hold for another 5 mins.
4. Made conference call with Cable Provider.
5. First person that picked up the phone sent us back to the main menu.
6. Second person that picked up was very nice, she verified the availability of the Cable Card.
7. More hold time
8. We asked for the Second Cable Card.
9. More hold time.
10. Said she could not configure the second card.
11. I told her that was Ok, so we set up an appointment for this Saturday.
12. TiVo Rep. said he would send a request to TiVo HQ to see if they can help me getting the second Cable Card.
13. The whole thing took 1 hour flat.

Let's see what happens this Saturday... Wish me luck!

Since, if everything goes well, I get this one Cable Card working I will loose the "second tuner", do you guys think it is still worth it?

Thank you all... I'll keep you posetd!


----------



## IzzyB68

crabell said:


> Since, if everything goes well, I get this one Cable Card working I will loose the "second tuner", do you guys think it is still worth it?
> 
> Thank you all... I'll keep you posetd!


I would think having a second tuner would be good, so I would keep on Tivo's case to get your cable provider to provide both. They should be able to do this and it is FCC mandated.


----------



## dt_dc

crabell said:


> Since, if everything goes well, I get this one Cable Card working I will loose the "second tuner", do you guys think it is still worth it?


Definately keep pressing for that second cable card ... 'single tuner' would seem (to me) like alot of functionality to give up.

Cable company, Tivo, your local franchise authority ...

However at this point I'd probably take the 10 minutes to submit an FCC complaint. Instructions to file a complaint via web, postal mail, e-mail, phone, or fax (whichever you prefer) can be found here:
http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints_general.html

Edit: BTW, this is specifically an issue of *Equipment compatibility* ...


> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/complain.html
> 
> FEDERAL COMMUNICATIONS COMMISSION
> CABLE TELEVISION FACT SHEET
> WHERE TO FILE COMPLAINTS REGARDING CABLE SERVICE
> 
> You should contact the FCC if you have complaints or questions about the following issues:
> (...)
> Equipment compatibility - The Commission has adopted rules to ensure simplified compatibility between home equipment such as TVs and VCRs and cable systems.


In general, the FCC instructs that alot of complaints (such as complaints about rates or customer service) should be sent to your franchise authority. However, equipment compatibility is one of the things that the FCC responds to.


----------



## crabell

IzzyB68 said:


> I would think having a second tuner would be good, so I would keep on Tivo's case to get your cable provider to provide both. They should be able to do this and it is FCC mandated.


It looks like their computer system is not setup to handle two cable cards.

When I explained the situation to TiVo Support he said we could not "force them" to give me the cable cards, that if they would not provide them, TiVo would try to help.

If they refuse I can always file a complaint with the FCC to see if they eventually make the necessary changes to their system to enable the second cable card.

I'm not even sure if their system is setup to enable HD programming if I don't have their crappy HD DVR combo box. I tried if for a month and returned it... just wasn't worth the $100 deposit and $20 a month, however while I had their HD-DVR in one TV I was able to tune to HD programs on my other Sony HDTV. These channels dissapeared when I returned it. I may be forced to get one just so they release HD programming to my house.

I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Wish me luck!


----------



## CharlesH

crabell said:


> Wish me luck!


Did you get a Spanish speaking TiVo rep, or an English-speaking cableco rep?


----------



## Sy-

Does Puerto Rico even fall under the FCC's jurisdiction?

edit... nevermind... I see it is a "US posession" which the FCC covers


----------



## crabell

CharlesH said:


> Did you get a Spanish speaking TiVo rep, or an English-speaking cableco rep?


I didn't ask for a Spanish speaking TiVo rep, but I did ask for an Eglish speaking cableco rep and had no problems... I guess I underestimated my cableco reps. (or maybe I just got lucky)


----------



## cgould

They should be able to enable HD on a cablecard, right? I mean HDTV users w/ cablecard slot can receive HD programming? Strange that they (apparently) are encrypting things or... eg, strange how the Sony could tune (I assume in clear QAM), then it changed..?

re billing for two cablecards, could ask them to try like Comcast, where the 2nd card is special $1.50 charge (so they have SOMETHING to bill), but don't charge a 2nd additional outlet charge on top...
or they could treat it like two sep cablecard installs, just ask to waive/credit any extra monthly charges for two/extra outlets.

Good luck! You're still better off almost, than Hawaii's billing w/ Oceanic... which charges extra for cards AND HD programming per card...


----------



## dt_dc

crabell said:


> I'm not even sure if their system is setup to enable HD programming if I don't have their crappy HD DVR combo box. I tried if for a month and returned it (...) however while I had their HD-DVR in one TV I was able to tune to HD programs on my other Sony HDTV. These channels dissapeared when I returned it.





cgould said:


> They should be able to enable HD on a cablecard, right? I mean HDTV users w/ cablecard slot can receive HD programming? Strange that they (apparently) are encrypting things or... eg, strange how the Sony could tune (I assume in clear QAM), then it changed..?


Sounds like the cable system is using some sort of tap / filter ... not encryption. Similar to how most cable systems handle the extended analog 'basic' cable package. If you don't subscribe, a filter is put on the line which filters out those channels ...

Heck, in that case you might not even need the CableCards (since the channels would be unencrypted QAM) if you can get the cable company to remove the filter ...


----------



## Maeglin

dt_dc said:


> Heck, in that case you might not even need the CableCards (since the channels would be unencrypted QAM) if you can get the cable company to remove the filter ...


...except for the other side of the card's functionality (mapping QAM channels to normal channel numbers).


----------



## dt_dc

Maeglin said:


> ...except for the other side of the card's functionality (mapping QAM channels to normal channel numbers).


Yes, well ... details, details.


----------



## Maeglin

dt_dc said:


> Yes, well ... details, details.


That's where the devil resides, is it not?


----------



## trlyka

When we set up cable card installs, all we ask is what they are being used for. Not the model #. There is no reason for them to need to know this prior to coming out. If the cable company can't install the card w/o programming first, then they need to get with the times  

It sounds the the rep you spoke to didn't really know for sure what the options are. You need to get someone to ask their tech dept./warehouse what the options are. Or call back and ask for a supervisor.

Good luck-


----------



## ehardman

crabell said:


> It looks like their computer system is not setup to handle two cable cards.


If you have two different TV's, each needing a cable card, they could not do it? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## trlyka

ehardman said:


> If you have two different TV's, each needing a cable card, they could not do it? Sounds fishy to me.


SNIFF-SNIFF.....Yup, something isn't right about that. What do they do if they get a customer with 2 HD TV's? 

Are you sure you're explaining it right. A lot of people don't understand Tivo. Especially if you don't own one. If the company isn't familiar with it, then maybe they will just deny supporting it?

I am the only rep on the floor who actually knows a little about it since I own a few Tivo's. No other reps can assist on how the S1/S2 boxes are hooked to the cable boxes or how to get it to change channels....etc....

Let me know if you want me to call your cable company. I can probably find someone to speak with who knows something about cable cards and programming. It's the departments you would never get to speak with that have all the answers.


----------



## crabell

I got my cable card installed, *BUT*... Here's the story:

The Cable Guy came in with my cable card, he put in the slot and called to have it authorized... It took him 40 minutes, but he managed to get someone at the office to authorize it.

All the premium channels worked right off the bat, but *NO HD CHANNELS!!!*

I had the feeling this was going to happen, so I got in my car and replaced one of my regular cable boxes (that's hooked up to one of my other 2 TiVo's) and exchanged it for an 8300HD.

I got the HD channels through the 8300HD, but NOT ON THE S3!! I checked to see if my Sony could get the unencripted QAM channels, and it couldn't. Maybe I had gotten lucky before.

I talked to the cable company and they say that I cannot get HD programming using a cable card and insist that I cannot get the second cable card.

So basically I have an S3 with one cable card working, but NO HD... :-(

In my honest opinion, this setup is just not worth the $680 I spend on it, I consulted with my wife (who belives a TV is worthless without a TiVo) and she agreed.

So, *regretably* it looks like I'll have to contact the TiVo Community Store to see what I need to do to return the unit. I would still need to get another S2DT, so it's not like they are loosing a customer. I also need to check with TiVo to see if I can just replace the service number the S3 was using to provide service to the new S2DT.

At least I can say I gave the S3 a good try... I'm just envy all you guys that managed to put it to work. Thanks for all you help and support.


----------



## dswallow

I'd definitely file a complaint the the FCC about the lack of multiple CableCards as well as the lack of HD channels with CableCards but not with the 8300HD. Both issues should be something the FCC will force the cable company to comply with.


----------



## Higuchem

crabell said:


> I got my cable card installed, *BUT*... Here's the story:
> 
> The Cable Guy came in with my cable card, he put in the slot and called to have it authorized... It took him 40 minutes, but he managed to get someone at the office to authorize it.
> 
> All the premium channels worked right off the bat, but *NO HD CHANNELS!!![/*U]
> 
> I had the feeling this was going to happen, so I got in my car and replaced one of my regular cable boxes (that's hooked up to one of my other 2 TiVo's) and exchanged it for an 8300HD.
> 
> I got the HD channels through the 8300HD, but NOT ON THE S3!! I checked to see if my Sony could get the unencripted QAM channels, and it couldn't. Maybe I had gotten lucky before.
> 
> I talked to the cable company and they say that I cannot get HD programming using a cable card and insist that I cannot get the second cable card.
> 
> So basically I have an S3 with one cable card working, but NO HD... :-(
> 
> In my honest opinion, this setup is just not worth the $680 I spend on it, I consulted with my wife (who belives a TV is worthless without a TiVo) and she agreed.
> 
> So, *regretably* it looks like I'll have to contact the TiVo Community Store to see what I need to do to return the unit. I would still need to get another S2DT, so it's not like they are looking a customer. I also need to check with TiVo to see if I can just replace the service number the S3 was using to provide service to the new S2DT.
> 
> At least I can say I gave the S3 a good try... I'm just envy all you guys that managed to put it to work. Thanks for all you help and support.




How sad!!!!!!!!!! I hope one day this will all clear up and you will get your Tivo S3. Complain to the FCC!


----------



## CrispyCritter

crabell said:


> So, *regretably* it looks like I'll have to contact the TiVo Community Store to see what I need to do to return the unit. I would still need to get another S2DT, so it's not like they are looking a customer. I also need to check with TiVo to see if I can just replace the service number the S3 was using to provide service to the new S2DT.


You might want to try giving a call to TiVo first, and seeing if they can "discuss" things with your cable company. They have specialists who know what particular cable companies can and can't get away with legally.


----------



## mikebridge

dswallow said:


> I'd definitely file a complaint the the FCC about the lack of multiple CableCards as well as the lack of HD channels with CableCards but not with the 8300HD. Both issues should be something the FCC will force the cable company to comply with.


definitely file a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## crabell

dswallow said:


> I'd definitely file a complaint the the FCC about the lack of multiple CableCards as well as the lack of HD channels with CableCards but not with the 8300HD. Both issues should be something the FCC will force the cable company to comply with.


I'm thinking of keeping my S3 and fighting for a bit longer... :up:

I did a quick number and if I return the S3, there's a 15% restocking fee + shipping + new upgraded S2DT + more shipping... it turns out to be a *very expenive S2DT*.

I'm confident that with TiVo's help I'll be able to get the second CableCard. With regards to getting the HD channels, I'll try to take it up with Scientific Atlanta, since they are manufacturers of this particular CableCard. My guess it that the Cable Company is just a bit clueless about CableCards, specially since every time I mention the word they keep asking why I would want to do that and discourage me as much as possible.

I'll keep the complain to the FCC as a last resort.

To be honest, eventhough my S3 is only working as a single tuner, having the premium channels without the cable box is very nice.

I'll keep you posted and thanks again for all your help and support.


----------



## PSuarez

I just got my new Tivo S3 and I have the same situation you had with OneLink --the cable card issue. Yesterday I spent one hour talking with OneLink personnel and they refuse to give me a cable card, unless it's for my TV. I was sooo mad I had to take two Advil  

Were you able to solve the situation 'that Saturday'? Have you been able to get the cable card from OneLink? 

I was curious, is the cable card absolutely necessary, or can you keep the digital cable box, and hook the Tivo using an HDTV / DIV cable adapter?

Ill appreciate any help you can give me


----------



## kjmcdonald

crabell said:


> I'm thinking of keeping my S3 and fighting for a bit longer... :up:
> 
> I did a quick number and if I return the S3, there's a 15% restocking fee + shipping + new upgraded S2DT + more shipping... it turns out to be a *very expenive S2DT*.


I would keep it. Even with no CableCARDs, at the very least (minus the MRV and TTG) it should do everything the S2DT will do. If you ever get it straightened out it will just get better.



> I'll keep the complain to the FCC as a last resort.


I wouldn't wait. The FCC is going to take some time on it. Why not get the clock started. The Cable Company probably won't even know who it was who complained so you have nothing to lose.

- Kyle


----------



## Mike Farrington

kjmcdonald said:


> I would keep it. Even with no CableCARDs, at the very least (minus the MRV and TTG) it should do everything the S2DT will do. If you ever get it straightened out it will just get better.


Everything except tune and decode digital tier and premium channels. That's all.


----------



## PSuarez

Will the S3 work without the cable cards --just the traditional hooking up?

Could an HDTV / DVI adapter be an alternative?


----------



## Jazhuis

crabell said:


> I talked to the cable company and they say that I cannot get HD programming using a cable card and insist that I cannot get the second cable card.


This sounds like they are refusing to authorize the HD channels on the cablecard. From a technical standpoint, as long as they can authorize *ANY* channels, they can authorize their HD channels (as far as I know; don't quote me on that).

Well, either they're refusing to do so, or you keep getting people who don't know any better. Neither situation is particularly good, though. 

Seriously, though, keep on them. As far as I'm concerned, they're trying to end-around the FCC requirements for end-user access devices, and need to get with the program. I mean, the first woman even told you to "complain to the FCC".


----------



## HiDefGator

You guys do all realize that complaining to the FCC is going to have zero affect right? It's not like you are calling the police to report a murder. The FCC is going to politely file your complaint and assign someone to look into it, in about 18 months.


----------



## Mike Farrington

HiDefGator said:


> You guys do all realize that complaining to the FCC is going to have zero affect right? It's not like you are calling the police to report a murder. The FCC is going to politely file your complaint and assign someone to look into it, in about 18 months.


It's better than doing nothing. A single complaint here and there may mean nothing, but in aggregate, the FCC may see how poorly CableCARDs are being handled and dish out some smackdowns.


----------



## Joybob

I had not seen this post before I went out of my way to drop my cash on a S3 and I'm getting the exact same crap from Onelink.

The interesting thing is that if you were to take a CableCard from their $30 a month DVR and stick it in the S3, all Premium/HD channels work perfectly. No pixelation, no dropouts, no missing channels, nothing. Which is what I would recomend you do for the moment, just need a screwdriver.

So it seems to me that their system is capable of sending HD channels to multiple CableCards; they just won't do it for you.

I spoke with a lawyer on friday who recomended going to a local FCC branch, I forget the name in spanish, and filing a complaint. Since it seems there are at least 3 people on here who are dealing with this I think 3 separate complaints would be more effective. Is filing a complaint the fastest/most effective way of dealing with this or do we have the standing for a lawsuit?

Would it be possible to order multiple cable cards directly from ScientificAtlanta? Or come up with some other work around?


----------



## demon

Joybob said:


> The interesting thing is that if you were to take a CableCard from their $30 a month DVR and stick it in the S3, all Premium/HD channels work perfectly. No pixelation, no dropouts, no missing channels, nothing. Which is what I would recomend you do for the moment, just need a screwdriver.


Well, it wouldn't work because it won't be paired with your S3. If they'd do the pairing (which apparently they won't willingly), then you'd probably be correct.



Joybob said:


> I spoke with a lawyer on friday who recomended going to a local FCC branch, I forget the name in spanish, and filing a complaint. Since it seems there are at least 3 people on here who are dealing with this I think 3 separate complaints would be more effective. Is filing a complaint the fastest/most effective way of dealing with this or do we have the standing for a lawsuit?


Maybe not the fastest, but probably the most effective. I submitted an FCC complaint about my cable provider (not in Puerto Rico, but anyway), and it took a month or so from submitting the complaint to when I got the call from the cableco to finally get the CableCARD installation done. Not expedient, but it was successful - I recommend it if they're giving you static, it's the only thing you can do. TiVo wasn't very successful at making any headway prior to the call from netops at the cableco, and the subsequent letter from their senior legal counsel saying "this complaint has been resolved".



Joybob said:


> Would it be possible to order multiple cable cards directly from ScientificAtlanta? Or come up with some other work around?


Not bloody likely. Scientific Atlanta is not a retail business - I'm betting that unless you're planning on ordering a few hundred extras, they won't sell them to you - and your cable company would still have to authorize them, and given what you're saying, it sounds like they won't do that - not willingly, anyhow.


----------



## Joybob

demon said:


> Well, it wouldn't work because it won't be paired with your S3. If they'd do the pairing (which apparently they won't willingly), then you'd probably be correct.
> 
> Maybe not the fastest, but probably the most effective. I submitted an FCC complaint about my cable provider (not in Puerto Rico, but anyway), and it took a month or so from submitting the complaint to when I got the call from the cableco to finally get the CableCARD installation done. Not expedient, but it was successful - I recommend it if they're giving you static, it's the only thing you can do, and TiVo wasn't very successful at making any headway prior to the call from netops at the cableco, and the subsequent letter from their senior legal counsel saying "this complaint has been resolved".
> 
> Not bloody likely. Scientific Atlanta is not a retail business - I'm betting that unless you're planning on ordering a few hundred extras, they won't sell them to you - and your cable company would still have to authorize them, and given what you're saying, it sounds like they won't do that - not willingly, anyhow.


1. I already took the cable card from their DVR and stuck it in the Tivo and it works so next time read the post.

2. Can you give me info on what process I have to go through to file a complaint?


----------



## minckster

Joybob said:


> 2. Can you give me info on what process I have to go through to file a complaint?


 Click on the link in post #22 above.


----------



## Joybob

minckster said:


> Click on the link in post #22 above.


Okay, just sent a detailed complaint. I will deal with my local franchising authority during the week. Any idea how that is?


----------



## Slyvella

Do not rule out incompetence either. It took two visits by Comcast, for a total of 2 hours, to get my two cablecards to work. They say they have not installed many and they are learning too. They called a number of people back at the office and all were scratching their heads. So your cable company may not know what they are doing yet. Or what they can do. Or what they are legally required to do.


----------



## Joybob

Slyvella said:


> Do not rule out incompetence either. It took two visits by Comcast, for a total of 2 hours, to get my two cablecards to work. They say they have not installed many and they are learning too. They called a number of people back at the office and all were scratching their heads. So your cable company may not know what they are doing yet. Or what they can do. Or what they are legally required to do.


Well I really don't feel comfortable telling a phone rep that they're required to do anything by law.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> 1. I already took the cable card from their DVR and stuck it in the Tivo and it works so next time read the post.


If I'm reading this correctly (sorry I just want to make triple sure) you took the CableCard from the DVR the cable company gave you and it works on your S3? Including HD Channels? That sounds great! Which DVR model did they give you? They gave me a 8300HD and it does NOT have a visible Cable Card slot (Before recent FCC mandate).

Do you have an S3 or TivoHD?
One or two Cable Cards?
Did the Cable Company's DVR have and M-Card or on S-Card?
What did you do with the Cable Company's DVR that doesn't have a CableCard?


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> I spoke with a lawyer on friday who recomended going to a local FCC branch, I forget the name in spanish, and filing a complaint. Since it seems there are at least 3 people on here who are dealing with this I think 3 separate complaints would be more effective. Is filing a complaint the fastest/most effective way of dealing with this or do we have the standing for a lawsuit?


I already filed a complaint with the FCC earlier this year via email with no effect. Every now and then I call OneLink to see if they are willing to give me a second CableCard with no results. All they say is they can only configure one.

I don't think there are grounds for a lawsuit, but maybe we can make enough noise that they will be willing to help us out... You can count me in!


----------



## minckster

You could try contacting your Congressional Representative, http://www.house.gov/fortuno/, and see if he can get the FCC to enforce its regulations.


----------



## Joybob

minckster said:


> You could try contacting your Congressional Representative, http://www.house.gov/fortuno/, and see if he can get the FCC to enforce its regulations.


Yes, my non-voting representative in Congress is going to go out of his way in the middle of his campaign for governor to help someone who is affiliated with his opposition party?


----------



## Joybob

crabell said:


> If I'm reading this correctly (sorry I just want to make triple sure) you took the CableCard from the DVR the cable company gave you and it works on your S3? Including HD Channels? That sounds great! Which DVR model did they give you? They gave me a 8300HD and it does NOT have a visible Cable Card slot (Before recent FCC mandate).
> 
> Do you have an S3 or TivoHD?
> One or two Cable Cards?
> Did the Cable Company's DVD have and M-Card or on S-Card?
> What did you do with the Cable Company's DVR that doesn't have a CableCard?


Tivo S3.
Only one cable card.
The cablecard on their DVR is M-card so if they allow multi-stream on the S3 we could avoid the whole trouble of getting a second card.
The DVR without the cablecard is taking up space in my closet; it doesn't work without the card.
The Cablecard is covered by a little lid that requires a screwdriver and a hex key to open. It's very simple. Once you put it in the Tivo S3 it works automatically without having to set up anything.


----------



## minckster

Joybob said:


> Yes, my non-voting representative in Congress is going to go out of his way in the middle of his campaign for governor to help someone who is affiliated with his opposition party?


 You don't have to post every rude, dismissive thought that pops into your head. Someone making a helpful suggestion hardly deserves that type of response. What I do deserve now is an apology.


----------



## Joybob

minckster said:


> You don't have to post every rude, dismissive thought that pops into your head. Someone making a helpful suggestion hardly deserves that type of response. What I do deserve now is an apology.


I was making fun of my elected representative not you.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> 1. I already took the cable card from their DVR and stuck it in the Tivo and it works...


I had one CableCard working on my S3, but without the HD Channels...

I took my SA8300HD CableBox and exhanged it for an SA8300HDC, which has one M-Card. I took it out just like Joybob and put it on my S3's empty slot and IT WORKED! HD channels and all!

Since I've read you should have the M-Card on the 1st slot I switched them and they still worked. Any idea when M-Cards will be fully supported on the S3?

Apparently my cable company does not pair the CableCards to the Host ID or something, all I know is that it works.

I ran the Guided Setup again and I got by second tuner working, BUT I still can't het the HD channels working using my original S-Card, which is kind of confusing, since apparently I can't tell the TiVo I have different channels on each CableCard and I can only "figure out" which CableCard I'm using by switching channels and noting if the HD channels work or not... the TiVo does not know the difference and will gladly record a black image for the length of the recording. Is there a workaround for this?

I guess I'm happy for now, but I'm still paying for equipment I'm not using (the SA8300HDC)...

On the bright side, when I went to exchanged my CableBox I asked the Tech Support guy about getting the HD channels using the S-Card and he said the company has already ordered the "New CableCards", which would enable the HD Channels and are supposed to be two-way (for pay-per-view, etc). He even went ahead and wrote my email address on the system so I would get an email when the new cards arrive... Let's see what happens.

Thanks Joybob!


----------



## Joybob

crabell said:


> I had one CableCard working on my S3, but without the HD Channels...
> 
> I took my SA8300HD CableBox and exhanged it for an SA8300HDC, which has one M-Card. I took it out just like Joybob and put it on my S3's empty slot and IT WORKED! HD channels and all!
> 
> Since I've read you should have the M-Card on the 1st slot I switched them and they still worked. Any idea when M-Cards will be fully supported on the S3?
> 
> Apparently my cable company does not pair the CableCards to the Host ID or something, all I know is that it works.
> 
> I ran the Guided Setup again and I got by second tuner working, BUT I still can't het the HD channels working using my original S-Card, which is kind of confusing, since apparently I can't tell the TiVo I have different channels on each CableCard and I can only "figure out" which CableCard I'm using by switching channels and noting if the HD channels work or not... the TiVo does not know the difference and will gladly record a black image for the length of the recording. Is there a workaround for this?
> 
> I guess I'm happy for now, but I'm still paying for equipment I'm not using (the SA8300HDC)...
> 
> On the bright side, when I went to exchanged my CableBox I asked the Tech Support guy about getting the HD channels using the S-Card and he said the company has already ordered the "New CableCards", which would enable the HD Channels and are supposed to be two-way (for pay-per-view, etc). He even went ahead and wrote my email address on the system so I would get an email when the new cards arrive... Let's see what happens.
> 
> Thanks Joybob!


So why didn't they just tell me that they had ordered the new M-cards instead of making me write a bunch of letters?

p.s. Did they say how much they would charge per card and whether they'll allow multiple cards?


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> So why didn't they just tell me that they had ordered the new M-cards instead of making me write a bunch of letters?
> 
> p.s. Did they say how much they would charge per card and whether they'll allow multiple cards?


I think they guy was volunteering "un-official" information. I was very surprised when he said he would send me an email when the "new cards" arrive. However, he did mention that some testing was required before they would be available to clients. I told him I would be available for any testing, of course.

During my dealings with OneLink I've encountered some very nice people that do want to help but "the system won't allow them" and some that think they know it all and simply don't help. I've even called twice the same day, asking the same question and I would get different answers.

I did not ask the guy about multible CableCards on the same account, I guess I should have done that.

Although the "un-official" information I got is encouraging, I'm not holding my breath about getting our CableCard issues resolved. I guess the best thing we can do is issue official complaints and wait patiently.

Good Luck to all of us!


----------



## JimPa

Joybob said:


> So why didn't they just tell me that they had ordered the new M-cards instead of making me write a bunch of letters?
> 
> ...snip...


Because they're stupid. 

Actually, they're probably just giving out information that someone higher on the food chain gave them.

Around here, the cable companies won't tell you what new HD channels they're actually going to put up. By contrast, DirectTV will tell you that they're putting up channels that don't show up for literally years. Not so sure which is better.


----------



## Joybob

JimPa said:


> Because they're stupid.
> 
> Actually, they're probably just giving out information that someone higher on the food chain gave them.
> 
> Around here, the cable companies won't tell you what new HD channels they're actually going to put up. By contrast, DirectTV will tell you that they're putting up channels that don't show up for literally years. Not so sure which is better.


While we're at it. Is the claim by DirectTV that satellite can handle more HD content true?


----------



## nightrider

I ran into this thread by accident but am intrigued. I thought Tivos didn't work in Puerto Rico, but now I see Joybob and Crabell apparently getting them to work with OneLink??? The Tivo site says "The TiVo service is currently not supported in Puerto Rico or other U.S. territories." I have a Tivo on the mainland but have always told a friend in Puerto Rico they couldn't get one yet. What's the deal?


----------



## dswallow

nightrider said:


> I ran into this thread by accident but am intrigued. I thought Tivos didn't work in Puerto Rico, but now I see Joybob and Crabell apparently getting them to work with OneLink??? The Tivo site says "The TiVo service is currently not supported in Puerto Rico or other U.S. territories." I have a Tivo on the mainland but have always told a friend in Puerto Rico they couldn't get one yet. What's the deal?


Unfortunately TiVo's web site is a collection of random pages tied together by an index; when something changes, often a new page is created but the old page with the now-incorrect info doesn't always get removed or redirected to the new page. And links to old outdated pages may remain, especially in lesser-visited parts of the site.

There's not even info about the revision date of the info on any given page so when you do happen upon conflicting info you might be able to glean which is likely correct and which isn't.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/TiVoCollection/c99698ec-9ffb-48fb-a50e-044d8299f791/ins_Content.html

At this time, the TiVo service is only available in the 50 United States of America, the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, Canada, the United Kingdom, and Mexico City (via the TiVo partnership with CABLEVISION of Mexico City). The TiVo service is currently not supported in U.S. territories other than Puerto Rico.


----------



## Joybob

nightrider said:


> I ran into this thread by accident but am intrigued. I thought Tivos didn't work in Puerto Rico, but now I see Joybob and Crabell apparently getting them to work with OneLink??? The Tivo site says "The TiVo service is currently not supported in Puerto Rico or other U.S. territories." I have a Tivo on the mainland but have always told a friend in Puerto Rico they couldn't get one yet. What's the deal?


Step by step process.

1. Find a website willing to ship a Tivo to Puerto Rico. Circuit City worked for me.
2. When it arrives, call directly to Tivo Tech Support to activate it. You can't make a Tivo account from Puerto Rico via Internet.
3. Guided setup will give you the correct channel line-up for Onelink and guide data. The Tivo is smart enough to turn off daylights saving time too.
4. Get a DVR from Onelink, take the CableCard out and stick it in the Tivo. You will get all your channels. (We're working to get this changed).
5. You'll get an email from Tivo with your account stuff on it. You can do all the fun account settings stuff from the website but Amazon Unbox doesn't work down here.

In summary it really isn't that complicated. Plus you get major street cred for having a Tivo.


----------



## crabell

Joybob gave an excelent step-by-step on how to get TiVo's working in Puerto Rico.

They are now selling Series 2 Single and Double tuner units in CompUSA and Radio Shack locally, but the pricing is the same as 2 years ago, so its not a great deal. I would advise, as Joybob outlined. to order the unit on-line. I have 3 units and I got all of them from different places (JR, CircuitCity and TivoCommunity Store). 

It's been almost 2 years, but I think I did manage to setup my first TiVo on-line. It is important to note that the 1-877 number for TiVo support does not work from Puerto Rico (at least for me), in order to contact customer support you need to call any other non-877 number and ask for Customer Support.

I don't know how many TiVo units are operating in Puerto Rico. I only know of Joybob, PSuarez, my sister and myself. It would be interesting to get this information somehow and perhaps organize a local "TiVo Fans Chanpter" or something... Any ideas on how to go about that?


----------



## Joybob

crabell said:


> Joybob gave an excelent step-by-step on how to get TiVo's working in Puerto Rico.
> 
> They are now selling Series 2 Single and Double tuner units in CompUSA and Radio Shack locally, but the pricing is the same as 2 years ago, so its not a great deal. I would advise, as Joybob outlined. to order the unit on-line. I have 3 units and I got all of them from different places (JR, CircuitCity and TivoCommunity Store).
> 
> It's been almost 2 years, but I think I did manage to setup my first TiVo on-line. It is important to note that the 1-877 number for TiVo support does not work from Puerto Rico (at least for me), in order to contact customer support you need to call any other non-877 number and ask for Customer Support.
> 
> I don't know how many TiVo units are operating in Puerto Rico. I only know of Joybob, PSuarez, my sister and myself. It would be interesting to get this information somehow and perhaps organize a local "TiVo Fans Chanpter" or something... Any ideas on how to go about that?


1. You can't activate a Tivo account online; it has to be by phone. Afterwards you can do everything else fine.

2. According to the Tech Support guy who talked me into buying my S3 there are tons of people with Tivo's in Puerto Rico (more than in most states actually).


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> 1. You can't activate a Tivo account online; it has to be by phone. Afterwards you can do everything else fine.


Ok, my bad, its been a while. The point is that it is not complicated.



Joybob said:


> 2. According to the Tech Support guy who talked me into buying my S3 there are tons of people with Tivo's in Puerto Rico (more than in most states actually).


I guess its one of those "Best Kept Secrets", since I've never met anyone with a TiVo in Puerto Rico, other than on this forum.

Anyhow, it would be interesting to know how many people we are talking about. Personally I just can't imagine "Watching TV" without a TiVo, and once you get used to the Double Tuners that is no turning back.


----------



## Joybob

I decided to ruin my saturday by giving a visit to Onelink today. The following story is 100% real.

I told the woman at the counter that a friend had told me they had ordered new Cablecards which would permit me to view HD channels and asked if that was true. She told me that the new cards wouldn't work on TV's with cablecards and would only fit into their DVR's. I inquired what the name of the new cards was. She said they were multi-stream cards. I responded that those work on CC devices. She said she was not aware of that and did not know if they would permit viewing of HD channels. She also could not tell me the difference between the old and new cards. She also said there were no plans of lifting the one card per household limit.

I asked if I could speak to someone more knowledgeable and she took offense so I left quickly.

If this is correct then that means that the information given to Crabell is incorrect. I will do some networking to see if I can find someone who works in management or in an executive position within the company to get some straight answers. Outside of that they have yet to respond to the letter I sent them three weeks ago.

So, basically today was not a good day.


----------



## jlib

demon said:


> Well, it wouldn't work because it won't be paired with your S3. If they'd do the pairing (which apparently they won't willingly), then you'd probably be correct.


Swapping the card from the other DVR into the TiVo works precisely because they _don't_ do or require any pairing. Most other cable companies _do_ require pairing, though.


----------



## Joybob

jlib said:


> Swapping the card from the other DVR into the TiVo works precisely because they _don't_ do or require any pairing. Most other cable companies _do_ require pairing, though.


Can we deduce anything about what kind of hardware the Cable Co. is running based on that fact?


----------



## prpilot

Hi Joy,

Thanks for the info. Please keep us posted. I went to Costco in Bayamon and saw the new HD Tivo's -- they are amazing. Of course, I can't upgrade until Onelink delivers HD channels with Cable Cards.



Joybob said:


> I decided to ruin my saturday by giving a visit to Onelink today. The following story is 100% real.
> 
> I told the woman at the counter that a friend had told me they had ordered new Cablecards which would permit me to view HD channels and asked if that was true. She told me that the new cards wouldn't work on TV's with cablecards and would only fit into their DVR's. I inquired what the name of the new cards was. She said they were multi-stream cards. I responded that those work on CC devices. She said she was not aware of that and did not know if they would permit viewing of HD channels. She also could not tell me the difference between the old and new cards. She also said there were no plans of lifting the one card per household limit.


----------



## Joybob

prpilot said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Please keep us posted. I went to Costco in Bayamon and saw the new HD Tivo's -- they are amazing. Of course, I can't upgrade until Onelink delivers HD channels with Cable Cards.


If Crabell is right then using the new M-Cards should let you watch two channels HD on a Tivo HD but leaves S3 users high and dry. If the guy I talked to is right then you still won't get to watch HD channels.

My question is why Costco is selling them when no cable co. on the island sells Cablecards at all. Liberty Cablevision has a Waiver from the FCC. Who is buying these units?


----------



## Dr_Diablo

If a person is considering moving up to a Tivo, it would be wise to contact their cable provider in advance...

Still today in 2007 these cable companies refuse to assist the customer with anything Tivo related


----------



## Joybob

Quick Update. 

A Onelink representative finally acknowledged my letter, (not sure about anyone elses) and said that he will call back this week to see what they can do about reversing the one CableCard per household rule and allowing High Def channels for CableCard users.

I haven't heard back from him but it might be good news.

p.s. I got 2 new High Def channels which are kind of bad but are okay.
p.p.s. Channel 601 is incorrectly identified as NBCHD when it is in fact Universal HD; but that one isn't even on the lineup officially.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> A Onelink representative finally acknowledged my letter, (not sure about anyone elses) and said that he will call back this week to see what they can do about reversing the one CableCard per household rule and allowing High Def channels for CableCard users.


Wow! Did you get a letter or a telephone call? (just curious)



Joybob said:


> I haven't heard back from him but it might be good news.


Sounds good, let us know if they actually do something about it.



Joybob said:


> p.p.s. Channel 601 is incorrectly identified as NBCHD when it is in fact Universal HD; but that one isn't even on the lineup officially.


I noticed that lineup problem too, so I reported it on Tivo's support page (http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=5dfd1795-4928-424b-8008-93acd1aa43de). It's a crappy channel, but you never know when you are in the mood for some oldies.

I'll keep you posted if they actually fix it.


----------



## crabell

crabell said:


> I'll keep you posted if they actually fix it.


I just got a message this morning on my TiVos and they have corrected the Lineup error!

Channel 601 is now Universal HD.

I'm wondering if they corrected my lineup only or the lineup for everybody using Onelink as a cable provider...

Good work TiVo People!


----------



## deleonju

Hi, I'm new here...



> I took my SA8300HD CableBox and exhanged it for an SA8300HDC, which has one M-Card. I took it out just like Joybob and put it on my S3's empty slot and IT WORKED! HD channels and all!


what did you tell them in order to get the box exchanged? did you have to tell them it was defective or simply that you wanted the new one? Is there a specific person that you talked to? are all the new boxes deployed the SA8300HDC?

I just got off the phone with a representative that refused to send me the cable card and started quoting from a piece of paper about how the tivo sits between the cable card and the tv and that THEIR cable card only supported TV's and not the accesories to the TV. I asked her if they were going to get new calbe cards that were compatible and she said NO. when I asked why she said that the company was not going to invest in new technology for the cable cards and the only reason they carry them is because they are required by law to have them. I spent a good 1/2 hour talking with her and in the end she refused to schedule an appointment for a cable card for a Tivo because according to her, they have to program the card before it is installed and once installed they cannot communicate with the card. which is totally bogus. I was just about to start blowing smoke out of my ears.. I then found this thread.. I'm gonna go exchange my box tomorrow if that's all it takes.

thanks,

JC


----------



## crabell

deleonju said:


> what did you tell them in order to get the box exchanged? did you have to tell them it was defective or simply that you wanted the new one? Is there a specific person that you talked to? are all the new boxes deployed the SA8300HDC?


I went to OneLink's office with my SA8300HD and asked the Representative (no name, sorry) if I could exchange the box, because it would turn itself off without warning and because some recorded shows came out "black". All of this is true, so it made it easier for me, though I would have told a "white lie". Just so you know, this box normally turns itself off everyday about 2:25am (I'm not sure, it's in the manual), just tell them that is not the case, that this happens at primetime hours.

I'm sure they won't have a problem exchanging the box, however I can't guarantee that they will give you an SA8300HD*C*. I'm pretty confident they will since they want us to believe they are complying with the FCC. I'm so confident that I plan to buy a TiVoHD for christmas, so I would go for it (I did it and will do it again).

Regarding your attempt at getting a "legitimate" CableCard through customer service, I don't think any of us will get lucky that way. They have been trained to say that they don't have them and that they don't work, specially if you mention a TiVo, even supervisors, so its a waste of time. The only possibility I see of getting a "legitimate" CableCard is doing as *Joybob* suggests: writting a certified complaint letter to OneLink (2 letters to 2 specific individuals) and after 30 days of not getting a response to take it up with the Junta Reglamentadora de Telecomunicaciones.

I hope this helps


----------



## Joybob

I have POTENTIALLY good news.

I just received notification from Onelink asking to setup a visit by a technician on wednesday to install 2 CableCards in my TiVo which will allegedly allow access to HD channels.

I asked if they will allow others to get 2 CableCards in their TiVo's and they said that they would.

I will post on or after Wednesday to confirm whether or not the cablecards function and I will try to post contact information for other people who want to get multiple cablecards installed. It might take some time for the orders to trickle down to the service people at their offices.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> I have POTENTIALLY good news.
> 
> I just received notification from Onelink asking to setup a visit by a technician on wednesday to install 2 CableCards in my TiVo which will allegedly allow access to HD channels.


That sounds great!!!

Please keep us updated with your results and/or progress... Specially if there is someone in particular we would need to talk to.

One thing I'm sure we are all curious about is the Pricing. Right now I'm paying about $9 for one S-Card without HD Channels, which is about $1 more than a regular CableBox. But what about the second or third CableCard?

Thanks for all your help Joybob!


----------



## deleonju

Thanks for the info. I went this morning to onelink and asked for a new box. I told the rep that the HDMI port was flaky and vod did not work. I mentioned that someone told me that there was a new box that had better HDMI support and he acknowledged that he had a new box that had a 'multistream' card (I feigned ignorance). I said that that was the box that I wanted. He agreed and took my box and left to get the new one. After 10 minutes he came back with another box, but still the SA8300HD. I told him that I wanted the new one, but he said they ran out. :-( Oh well. I took my new/old box and left. Right before I left I asked about the multistream cards that he mentioned and he said that they were working on it. I asked him if it was true that the S cards did not provide HD channels he said that unless you had two S cards that there would be no HD. Then he said that the system only supports one S Card per household.. Then he re-stated that they were working on bringing the multistream cards, but that it was still far off..


----------



## deleonju

Joybob said:


> I have POTENTIALLY good news.
> 
> I just received notification from Onelink asking to setup a visit by a technician on wednesday to install 2 CableCards in my TiVo which will allegedly allow access to HD channels.
> 
> I asked if they will allow others to get 2 CableCards in their TiVo's and they said that they would.
> 
> I will post on or after Wednesday to confirm whether or not the cablecards function and I will try to post contact information for other people who want to get multiple cablecards installed. It might take some time for the orders to trickle down to the service people at their offices.


Wow, Excellent. It just goes to show the lack of communication between different branches of the same company. I was told this morning that 2 S-Cards was not possible because the system did not support it and now you're gonna get 2 cards installed. Hopefully by January we'll all be able to get our Tivo's working with HD!


----------



## crabell

deleonju said:


> ...After 10 minutes he came back with another box, but still the SA8300HD. I told him that I wanted the new one, but he said they ran out. :-(...


Sorry you couldn't get your CableCard enabled box... It if makes any difference I went to the office they have in Levittown, not the main office, though perhaps they just service the clients in their area (Cataño and Levittown), I'm not sure since I DO live in the area.

If I were you I would try again next week...

Good Luck!


----------



## Eitel

Wow, what a saga. And people here still have the nerve to ask me if I ever going to move back to PR. Estan locos.


----------



## Joybob

Eitel said:


> Wow, what a saga. And people here still have the nerve to ask me if I ever going to move back to PR. Estan locos.


You can only live here if you ignore all the ********.


----------



## Joybob

Very bad news.

Despite assurances that HD channels would function on both cable cards, the engineer has told me that the company is still having meetings to decided WHETHER OR NOT to allow Cablecards to access HD channels.

I'll be filing a complaint with the regulatory commision this week asking for restitution for the last 6 months my cable bill, a hefty fine for the cable company, that Onelink be forced to obey the mandate and finally that the price of cablecards be set at a reasonable rate as defined by the FCC.

I recomend that everyone else who has had to deal with these people do the same.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Despite assurances that HD channels would function on both cable cards, the engineer has told me that the company is still having meetings to decided WHETHER OR NOT to allow Cablecards to access HD channels.
> 
> I'll be filing a complaint with the regulatory commision this week asking for restitution for the last 6 months my cable bill, a hefty fine for the cable company, that Onelink be forced to obey the mandate and finally that the price of cablecards be set at a reasonable rate as defined by the FCC.
> 
> I recomend that everyone else who has had to deal with these people do the same.


So, what happened? Did they install 2 CableCards without HD access? Decided not to install the CableCards? If they did install them, did they say how much they would charge you?

Its a shame they are so shortsighted...

Let's keep up the fight, I still have hopes they will come around eventually and give us our CableCards, even if they do it as an exception to their "rules"...


----------



## Joybob

crabell said:


> So, what happened? Did they install 2 CableCards without HD access? Decided not to install the CableCards? If they did install them, did they say how much they would charge you?
> 
> Its a shame they are so shortsighted...
> 
> Let's keep up the fight, I still have hopes they will come around eventually and give us our CableCards, even if they do it as an exception to their "rules"...


They installed 2 cards without HD access, told us that they're having meetings to decide whether or not to allow HD access to Cablecards and we told them to keep the cards since it would basically be a waste to buy a HDTV, HDTivo, Sorround Sound system only to not have HD channels.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> They installed 2 cards without HD access, told us that they're having meetings to decide whether or not to allow HD access to Cablecards and we told them to keep the cards since it would basically be a waste to buy a HDTV, HDTivo, Sorround Sound system only to not have HD channels.


I understand your position, however when you take this up with the "_Junta Reglamentadora de las Telecomunicaciones_", it may *look* like OneLink "tried to resolve the situation" and you did not accept it.

I would have kept the cards to get the second tuner working and continue fighting to get the HD channels authorized, which is something that can be done over the phone if they choose to.

It's too bad it didn't come out like you expected... 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Joybob

They're still forcing costumers to rent a ridiculously expensive machine to get access to certain channels which is highly illegal.


----------



## bizzy

Can you cite specific statutes being violated?

Burger King charges too much for a hamburger, but its not illegal.


----------



## Joybob

No statutes specifically but you could cite some precedents from the Ma Bell cases where it was illegal for the phone company to force you to buy a specific phone to get phone service.


----------



## deleonju

This is just totally absurd.. :-(


----------



## Joybob

What is?


----------



## ZikZak

If you live in PR, you know that complaining to local government and utilities is a useless venture unless you know someone who knows someone who knows the vice president of the company. But the FCC is federal, requires the cable company to provide functional cablecards, and knows the vice president of the company. Have you filed a complaint yet?


----------



## Joybob

We've done all of that. I'll be filing a grievance(?) with the local regulatory commission this week or next week.

The good news is we've gotten them to supply multiple cablecards to Tivo owners.

The only thing we need now is access to HD channels.


----------



## prpilot

Joybob said:


> Very bad news.
> 
> Despite assurances that HD channels would function on both cable cards, the engineer has told me that the company is still having meetings to decided WHETHER OR NOT to allow Cablecards to access HD channels.
> 
> I'll be filing a complaint with the regulatory commision this week asking for restitution for the last 6 months my cable bill, a hefty fine for the cable company, that Onelink be forced to obey the mandate and finally that the price of cablecards be set at a reasonable rate as defined by the FCC.
> 
> I recomend that everyone else who has had to deal with these people do the same.


I've filed my complaint at: http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cib/fcc475.cfm


----------



## prpilot

bizzy said:


> Can you cite specific statutes being violated?
> 
> Burger King charges too much for a hamburger, but its not illegal.


bizzy, you are kidding right?? How about Title III of the Telecommunications Act of 1996 ? Specifically Sec 304...


----------



## prpilot

Joybob,

Onelink only wants to give me 1 CableCARD. Who did you write a letter to in order to receive two cable cards ?



Joybob said:


> We've done all of that. I'll be filing a grievance(?) with the local regulatory commission this week or next week.
> 
> The good news is we've gotten them to supply multiple cablecards to Tivo owners.
> 
> The only thing we need now is access to HD channels.


----------



## prpilot

Hi Joybob,

How did you take the cablecard out from the 8300HD DVR? Looks like I need a special kind of screwdriver? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Let me know.



Joybob said:


> The interesting thing is that if you were to take a CableCard from their $30 a month DVR and stick it in the S3, all Premium/HD channels work perfectly. No pixelation, no dropouts, no missing channels, nothing. Which is what I would recomend you do for the moment, just need a screwdriver.


----------



## dswallow

prpilot said:


> Hi Joybob,
> 
> How did you take the cablecard out from the DVR. Looks like I need a special kind of screwdriver? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Let me know.


There's a button immediately adjacent to the slot. Push it in and it'll pop out, then push it in again and it'll pop the card out slightly and you can then grabit with your fingertips and pull it out completely.


----------



## Joybob

dswallow said:


> There's a button immediately adjacent to the slot. Push it in and it'll pop out, then push it in again and it'll pop the card out slightly and you can then grabit with your fingertips and pull it out completely.


You will have to use a hex key or allen key to open up the thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex_key

Then the cablecard pops out once you push the button next to it, as dswallow points out.


----------



## dswallow

Joybob said:


> You will have to use a hex key or allen key to open up the thing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex_key
> 
> Then the cablecard pops out once you push the button next to it, as dswallow points out.


There's no need for that. It's just a plastic button that latches in a storage position; just push on it with your finger and it pops out to an active position, then push on it with your finger again and it pushes the card out of the slot.


----------



## bizzy

I think they're talking about the cableco dvr, and not a Tivo


----------



## dswallow

bizzy said:


> I think they're talking about the cableco dvr, and not a Tivo


Ahh, gotcha. Missed that. 

Many cable systems pre-inventory CableCARDs in their own equipment so they don't have to do any of the normal CableCARD data authorization collection and as such there's no way for them to change any of that data if you try to move the card into another device.


----------



## Joybob

dswallow said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Missed that.
> 
> Many cable systems pre-inventory CableCARDs in their own equipment so they don't have to do any of the normal CableCARD data authorization collection and as such there's no way for them to change any of that data if you try to move the card into another device.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## dswallow

Joybob said:


> What do you mean by that?


As an example, here in Comcast territory the Scientific Atlanta boxes come with the CableCARD installed. The Host ID, CableCARD ID and card serial number are pre-inventoried by Comcast and stored with the information about the Scientific Atlanta receiver under its serial number. All a CSR can do is add or remove the receiver by serial number. They cannot change the Host ID associated with the CableCARD. This essentially makes the CableCARD inseparable from the receiver since it'd be completely non-functional in any other device without those numbers being updated... and only some internal department that handles the receivers when they come from the manufacturer (or presumably when they go through repair) can update the info.

So the card may as well be superglued into the receiver for as useful as it is as a separate CableCARD, at least from Comcast.


----------



## steve614

You need to read more than the last page, d. 



crabell said:


> I had one CableCard working on my S3, but without the HD Channels...
> 
> *I took my SA8300HD CableBox and exhanged it for an SA8300HDC, which has one M-Card. I took it out just like Joybob and put it on my S3's empty slot and IT WORKED! HD channels and all!*
> 
> Since I've read you should have the M-Card on the 1st slot I switched them and they still worked. Any idea when M-Cards will be fully supported on the S3?
> 
> *Apparently my cable company does not pair the CableCards to the Host ID or something, all I know is that it works.*
> 
> I ran the Guided Setup again and I got by second tuner working, BUT I still can't het the HD channels working using my original S-Card, which is kind of confusing, since apparently I can't tell the TiVo I have different channels on each CableCard and I can only "figure out" which CableCard I'm using by switching channels and noting if the HD channels work or not... the TiVo does not know the difference and will gladly record a black image for the length of the recording. Is there a workaround for this?
> 
> I guess I'm happy for now, but I'm still paying for equipment I'm not using (the SA8300HDC)...
> 
> On the bright side, when I went to exchanged my CableBox I asked the Tech Support guy about getting the HD channels using the S-Card and he said the company has already ordered the "New CableCards", which would enable the HD Channels and are supposed to be two-way (for pay-per-view, etc). He even went ahead and wrote my email address on the system so I would get an email when the new cards arrive... Let's see what happens.
> 
> Thanks Joybob!


----------



## ellinj

looks like d smeeked.


----------



## prpilot

Update:

I went to OneLink today at 8:30am (seemed like I was the first customer there) to exchange my 8300HD for an 8300HDC. Unfortunately, the "system was down" so I had to leave and come back later.

At 10:20am, I went back, waited 5 mins and asked for a new box "hopefully, one of the new ones". The rep went to the back, came back in 2 mins and gave me a used 8300HDC.

I came back home, connected it and it worked. I unplugged the 8300HDC, took out the M-card as described by Joybob and crabell, put it into my TiVo HD, ran Guided Setup again, and voila!! All premium and HD channels work just fine!

Now if I could just get rid of the box so I wouldn't have to pay the monthly fee!!! Thanks all for your help! 'deleonju', they are open until 5pm today if you want to try and get an 8300HDC. Good luck!


----------



## prpilot

Today's update:

An article was printed in the newspaper saying that OneLink is not offering high definition channels over CableCARD because no one has asked for it. Of course, this is a lie since at least 4 of us have asked for it in the last year or so. Luis Rodriguez, a customer service representative in the OneLink Hato Rey office even told me today that someone had asked "last week for an M-card with high definition for my TiVo". So clearly there's some massive miscommunication going on.

I suggest everyone clip today's article (San Juan Star, in the Business section) and take it personally to the Hato Rey office and ask to talk to Luis Rodriguez (he sits in cube #8).

Good luck to us all.


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> I suggest everyone clip today's article (San Juan Star, in the Business section) and take it personally to the Hato Rey office and ask to talk to Luis Rodriguez (he sits in cube #8).


Is the article available online? Can someone scan this?

Thanks!


----------



## prpilot

Here you go!!


----------



## Bumbestia

Does anyone have any update on the Cable Card and HD Channels issue with OneLink in Puerto Rico? I want to buy a Tivo HD here at my local Costco but I want the HD channels!!! any update? I now they are required by Law to Give the cards and they Do!! but what about the HD Channels?


----------



## prpilot

Hi Bumbestia,

As per the newspaper article, you have to request HD channels and they'll give it to you. Onelink is supposed to call me this week for a status update. But the more people that pester them the better!!

Call them and tell them "Layra Zapata" asked you to call.


----------



## Bumbestia

Thanks prpilot I will be calling to ask about the HD cable card!!

Cuando llamaste t dijeron q pueden poner los canles HD en el Tivo? pues me un pana me dijo q cuando pregunto le dijeron q los Tivo no sirven con los cable cards!! lo q creo q es una total mentira para q uses su caja!!! me dejas saber el status de tu cable card con los canales HD!! Gracias por los post!! Espero q esto lo aclaren pues en Cotsco estan vendiendo los Tivo HD y hay mucha gente q no los ha comprado por q no saben si funcionan o no!!



prpilot said:


> Hi Bumbestia,
> 
> As per the newspaper article, you have to request HD channels and they'll give it to you. Onelink is supposed to call me this week for a status update. But the more people that pester them the better!!
> 
> Call them and tell them "Layra Zapata" asked you to call.


----------



## crabell

Bumbestia said:


> Cuando llamaste t dijeron q pueden poner los canles HD en el Tivo? pues me un pana me dijo q cuando pregunto le dijeron q los Tivo no sirven con los cable cards!! lo q creo q es una total mentira para q uses su caja!!! me dejas saber el status de tu cable card con los canales HD!! Gracias por los post!! Espero q esto lo aclaren pues en Cotsco estan vendiendo los Tivo HD y hay mucha gente q no los ha comprado por q no saben si funcionan o no!!


Let's keep the thread in English, please!

Otherwise the rest of the Community won't be able to help us out with their comments.

Here's my attempt at translating Bumbestia's post:

_Did they tell you they were going to allow the HD Channels when you called?
When a friend of mine called, they said that TiVo units did not work with CableCards, which is a total lie so you are forced to use their cable converter box.
Keep us posted on the status of the CableCards and the HD channels.
Thanks for the posts!
I hope this get clarified bacuase Costco is selling the TiVoHD and there is a lot of people that haven't purchased them because they don't know if it works with our cable provider or not._

I apologize in advance if I misunderstood something in my translation.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Bumbestia

Sorry for that!!



crabell said:


> Let's keep the thread in English, please!
> 
> Otherwise the rest of the Community won't be able to help us out with their comments.
> 
> Here's my attempt at translating Bumbestia's post:
> 
> _Did they tell you they were going to allow the HD Channels when you called?
> When a friend of mine called, they said that TiVo units did not work with CableCards, which is a total lie so you are forced to use their cable converter box.
> Keep us posted on the status of the CableCards and the HD channels.
> Thanks for the posts!
> I hope this get clarified bacuase Costco is selling the TiVoHD and there is a lot of people that haven't purchased them because they don't know if it works with our cable provider or not._
> 
> I apologize in advance if I misunderstood something in my translation.
> 
> Good luck to us all!


----------



## guliver

Can anyone tell me which of the following boxes does Onelink Puerto Rico uses?
SA8300HD or SA8300HDC
Thanks


----------



## crabell

guliver said:


> Can anyone tell me which of the following boxes does Onelink Puerto Rico uses?
> SA8300HD or SA8300HDC
> Thanks


They actually have *both*.

If you are planning on removing the M-Card from an SA8300*C*, you just need a little luck in getting one from Onelink.

I don't think the Rep. will be very accomodating if you explain the situation, considering you are not supposed to remove it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bumbestia

Hey crabell I see in your signature that you have a Tivo HD with a M card! Did you remove one from the SA8300HDC? Can you get the HD Channels that way? Whats needs to be done to get the HD channels with the SA8300HDC card?
If I go to OL and request a Mcard can I get the HD channels? Thanks!!



crabell said:


> They actually have *both*.
> 
> If you are planning on removing the M-Card from an SA8300*C*, you just need a little luck in getting one from Onelink.
> 
> I don't think the Rep. will be very accomodating if you explain the situation, considering you are not supposed to remove it.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## crabell

Bumbestia said:


> Hey crabell I see in your signature that you have a Tivo HD with a M card! Did you remove one from the SA8300HDC? Can you get the HD Channels that way? Whats needs to be done to get the HD channels with the SA8300HDC card?
> If I go to OL and request a Mcard can I get the HD channels? Thanks!!


Yes, I am using the M-Card from the SA8300HD*C* Onelink gave me. Both tuners receive the HD Channels and works just as it should on my TiVo HD. Remember that you need to re-run Guided Setup after inserting the M-Card. The only problem is that I'm paying about $22 for the SA8300HDC that I'm not using.

I haven't talk to anyone at Onelink recently, but you can go ahead and request the M-Card with the HD channels. I'm just not sure how hard the Rep will laugh...  The Rep may not even know what you are talking about...

I've requested to have the HD channels authorized on the S-card I'm using on my S3 various times and they just say it is not possible, however I've never asked for an M-Card. Who know you might just get lucky.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bumbestia

So You just remove the Mcard from the SA8300HDC an put it in the Tivo HD and re-run the Setup and that's it? no need to do any pairing or to call OL to give any serials or #...? I will be purchasing my Tivo HD this week to be able to get a Lifetime Membership with it just like my Series 2. I will first try to get an Mcard with HD channels and if I get some resistance I will use the Mcard from the SA8300HDC!! I will keep you posted!! Thanks for the info!!



crabell said:


> Yes, I am using the M-Card from the SA8300HD*C* Onelink gave me. Both tuners receive the HD Channels and works just as it should on my TiVo HD. Remember that you need to re-run Guided Setup after inserting the M-Card. The only problem is that I'm paying about $22 for the SA8300HDC that I'm not using.
> 
> I haven't talk to anyone at Onelink recently, but you can go ahead and request the M-Card with the HD channels. I'm just not sure how hard the Rep will laugh...  The Rep may not even know what you are talking about...
> 
> I've requested to have the HD channels authorized on the S-card I'm using on my S3 various times and they just say it is not possible, however I've never asked for an M-Card. Who know you might just get lucky.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## crabell

Bumbestia said:


> So You just remove the Mcard from the SA8300HDC an put it in the Tivo HD and re-run the Setup and that's it? no need to do any pairing or to call OL to give any serials or #...?


At the moment Onelink is not pairing the CableCards so if you already have an SA8300HD*C* (_make sure it has the "C" and that you see the M-Card slot in the back_) you would just need to remove the M-Card (_phillips screwdriver required_) and insert it on your TiVo. Nothing else is required.

If, however, you manage to get an M-Card with HD channels from Onelink you can return the SA8300HDC and save about $13 per month which is not bad (I'm paying about $9 for my S-Card).

Since you will be purchasing the TiVo HD, I would insert the M-Card before running Guided Setup for the first time, that way you only need to run it once.

Let us know if you manage to get an M-Card from Onelink, and if you do, please, make sure to ask the Rep that helped you how others should ask for this service. The Reps' name would also be helpful.

Good Luck!


----------



## prpilot

Thanks crabell for translating.

Bumbestia, I just talked to Sra. Acevedo and they are looking to activate HD channels via CableCARD in the May timeframe. They are going through the system configuration/programming now.

Everything else works fine.. premium, music channels, pay per view, etc.. the only thing you don't get right now is HD (see above) and on-demand (who cares?? with TiVo you can get Amazon Unbox and rent movies just as well!! ) 



Bumbestia said:


> Thanks prpilot I will be calling to ask about the HD cable card!!
> 
> Cuando llamaste t dijeron q pueden poner los canles HD en el Tivo? pues me un pana me dijo q cuando pregunto le dijeron q los Tivo no sirven con los cable cards!! lo q creo q es una total mentira para q uses su caja!!! me dejas saber el status de tu cable card con los canales HD!! Gracias por los post!! Espero q esto lo aclaren pues en Cotsco estan vendiendo los Tivo HD y hay mucha gente q no los ha comprado por q no saben si funcionan o no!!


----------



## prpilot

Hi Guliver,

They currently use both, but they are *REQUIRED BY LAW* to give you an 8300HDC (if you place an order for it after July 1, 2007).

I actually took my 8300HD and got it exchanged for an 8300HDC with no problem. (see my earlier post on this.. around December 29, 2007).



guliver said:


> Can anyone tell me which of the following boxes does Onelink Puerto Rico uses?
> SA8300HD or SA8300HDC
> Thanks


----------



## prpilot

Huge update!!!

Today I got two certified letters from OneLink. One of them is my copy of OneLink's response to the FCC. In it, OneLink admits that they are not currently offering HD channels to CableCARD customers.

Based on OneLink's response to the FCC, it looks like the FCC gave OneLink 30 days to start offering this programming or 'else'. In OneLink's letter to the FCC they say: "OneLink understands that it will be able to provide cable card customers the option of receiving the channels in its high definition tier within the next thirty (30) days, once it has finished its internal tests and system programming. Once the service is available, OneLink will notify the Commission (FCC) in order to close this informal complaint proceeding."

The letter from OneLink to the FCC is dated February 7th, so I guess we should expect HD channels on March 7th. Start setting up your CableCARD installation appointments!

The FCC rules!!

P.S. The second certified letter was from OneLink to me acknowledging their issues and that they are addressing them.



prpilot said:


> I've filed my complaint at: http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cib/fcc475.cfm


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Bumbestia, I just talked to Sra. Acevedo and they are looking to activate HD channels via CableCARD in the May timeframe. They are going through the system configuration/programming now.


That sounds great! Let's hope if they actually do it.

Any word on providing more than 1 CableCard per household?


prpilot said:


> Everything else works fine.. premium, music channels, pay per view, etc.. the only thing you don't get right now is HD (see above) and on-demand (who cares?? with TiVo you can get Amazon Unbox and rent movies just as well!! )


It's my understanding that Unbox does NOT work in Puerto Rico because our units are not located within the 50 states (they can tell by the IP address). Did you manage to get it working? If so, are there any special steps to make it work?


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> They currently use both, but they are *REQUIRED BY LAW* to give you an 8300HDC (if you place an order for it after July 1, 2007).


I'm not sure your statement is 100% true. I wish it were, though.
I think they are required to provide CableCard enabled boxes after July 1, 2007, however they are NOT required to replace all their current boxes. So they can keep using their current boxes until they all break down, which I imagine will be quite some time.
Any NEW boxes they aquire should be CableCard enabled and it appears they are indeed do in it, but just for HD boxes, not "regular boxes", as far as I can tell.
I may be wrong, but that's what I read somewhere else on the forum and I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Huge update!!!
> ...
> The letter from OneLink to the FCC is dated February 7th, so I guess we should expect HD channels on March 7th. Start setting up your CableCARD installation appointments!
> ...


*Great News!*

They've actually acnowledged they are doing something wrong and will take steps to correct it? That's definitelly a step in the right direction... *Good Work!*

I would love to take a look at that letter... anyway you can scan that and post it?

Thanks again and good luck to us all!


----------



## Cyrl

I just want to say well done to those of you in this post using the FCC to force your cableco to do what it was supposed to be doing all along. That really takes some determination. Too many people would just let it slide and not press the matter. Kudos to you all and good luck in having them finnaly give you what they should have all along.


----------



## Joybob

Cyrl said:


> I just want to say well done to those of you in this post using the FCC to force your cableco to do what it was supposed to be doing all along. That really takes some determination. Too many people would just let it slide and not press the matter. Kudos to you all and good luck in having them finnaly give you what they should have all along.


What else would we spend our time on? Ending world hunger?


----------



## prpilot

Hi crabell,

I got two cablecards after telling the rep that my friend (Joybob) got them after talking to Israel Ramirez. They put me on hold, called Israel Ramirez, got the approval from him and I got the 2nd cablecard installed the week after.

I have not tried Unbox (I just figured it worked). Sucky that it doesn't work .. but I guess it somewhat makes sense given Amazon's reluctance to ship electronics to PR.



crabell said:


> ...
> Any word on providing more than 1 CableCard per household?
> 
> It's my understanding that Unbox does NOT work in Puerto Rico because our units are not located within the 50 states (they can tell by the IP address). Did you manage to get it working? If so, are there any special steps to make it work?


----------



## prpilot

Crabell,

Yes that's what I meant with my comment "(if you place an order for it after July 1, 2007)". Federal law requires cable companies to distribute CableCARD boxes to consumers after that date for *new customers* (yes only for HD). If you are an existing customer, I guess you would have to cancel HD for 1 month and then get it again...



crabell said:


> I'm not sure your statement is 100% true. I wish it were, though.
> I think they are required to provide CableCard enabled boxes after July 1, 2007, however they are NOT required to replace all their current boxes. So they can keep using their current boxes until they all break down, which I imagine will be quite some time.
> ...


----------



## prpilot

Crabell,

I don't actually have a copy of the complaint I filed. I just went online and submitted the complaint to the FCC (took about 15 minutes -- the link is above) on their webpage. They ask you for some very basic information and of course the actual verbiage of the complaint.

I suggest y'all do the same to put even more pressure on OneLink. I don't want March 7 to come and they go back to the FCC and say "uh.. we've run into some issues..."

I can, however, scan and post OneLink's response to the FCC if that would be of any interest.



crabell said:


> *Great News!*
> ...
> I would love to take a look at that letter... anyway you can scan that and post it?
> ...


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Hi crabell,
> 
> I got two cablecards after telling the rep that my friend (Joybob) got them after talking to Israel Ramirez. They put me on hold, called Israel Ramirez, got the approval from him and I got the 2nd cablecard installed the week after.


I'm guessing you got S-Cards, is that right?


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> ...
> I can, however, scan and post OneLink's response to the FCC if that would be of any interest.


Yes, I would be interested in reading Onelink's response to the FCC... they are just very good at writing words that don't say anything using the most ambiguous language you can imagine... I'm guessing the legal department writes these letters.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrl

Joybob said:


> What else would we spend our time on? Ending world hunger?


If only we could harness our powers for good!

Well I mean I suppose you COULD, or at least make some charitable donations throughout the year.


----------



## Bumbestia

Great news!!! I was unable to get the Tivo HD but I am looking forward next month on buying it and I WILL ask for a Cable Card with HD!! Thanks to prpilot for filling the complaint to the FCC!!! I can't file a complaint because I don't have the TIVO HD!! Thanks again to everyone to help pressure OL on putting the HD channels in their Mcards!!



prpilot said:


> Huge update!!!
> 
> Today I got two certified letters from OneLink. One of them is my copy of OneLink's response to the FCC. In it, OneLink admits that they are not currently offering HD channels to CableCARD customers.
> 
> Based on OneLink's response to the FCC, it looks like the FCC gave OneLink 30 days to start offering this programming or 'else'. In OneLink's letter to the FCC they say: "OneLink understands that it will be able to provide cable card customers the option of receiving the channels in its high definition tier within the next thirty (30) days, once it has finished its internal tests and system programming. Once the service is available, OneLink will notify the Commission (FCC) in order to close this informal complaint proceeding."
> 
> The letter from OneLink to the FCC is dated February 7th, so I guess we should expect HD channels on March 7th. Start setting up your CableCARD installation appointments!
> 
> The FCC rules!!
> 
> P.S. The second certified letter was from OneLink to me acknowledging their issues and that they are addressing them.


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> I'm guessing you got S-Cards, is that right?


Yes I have two S-Cards working in my Tivo HD.


----------



## prpilot

Here you go!! FCC1 is the first page, FCC2 is the second page. Remember, this is OneLink's response to the FCC after I filed my complaint online.



crabell said:


> Yes, I would be interested in reading Onelink's response to the FCC... they are just very good at writing words that don't say anything using the most ambiguous language you can imagine... I'm guessing the legal department writes these letters.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Joybob

Well that kind of sucks. Why did they follow up on your complaint but not on mine?


----------



## Aiken

I would expect them to use the clause in item number 6 at least once.


----------



## Joybob

Aiken said:


> I would expect them to use the clause in item number 6 at least once.


They might weasel out? (in laymans terms?)


----------



## prpilot

I don't know Joybob, but as of LAST NIGHT -- YOU CAN GET HD VIA CABLECARD!

Here are the rates:
CableCARD rental fee: 1.75
Additional CableCARD rental fee: 4.75

HBO HD, Cinemax HD, Starz HD,Showtime HD are free if you have the respective regular channels.

If you want the regular HD channels (A&E, ESPN, Discover, NatGeographic, etc) it's $6 per CableCARD.

For more info, call OneLink at 787-250-7780. If they give you crap, ask to talk to Neddy Acevedo (787-766-0909).



Joybob said:


> Well that kind of sucks. Why did they follow up on your complaint but not on mine?


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> ...as of LAST NIGHT -- YOU CAN GET HD VIA CABLECARD!)


If I already have a CableCard (S-Card), would the HD Channels be turned on automatically or do I have to call them?



prpilot said:


> Here are the rates:
> CableCARD rental fee: 1.75
> Additional CableCARD rental fee: 4.75
> ...
> If you want the regular HD channels (A&E, ESPN, Discover, NatGeographic, etc) it's $6 per CableCARD.


So, assuming they are NOT providing M-Cards, you would be charged $1.75+$6 for the first Card and $4.75+$6 for the second one? That adds up to $18.50 (_per TiVo_), which *seems like a lot *considering that was the monthly rent of their DVR until they increased it recently to $22 (approx.).

Right now I'm beign charged $1.75 for the S-Card that I have *plus* $6.75 for "_digital access_" and I don't get the HD Channels through the CableCard (yet). Are you sure the $6 you mentioned are $6.00 and not $6.75? If that were the case then we would be talking about *$20 per TiVo *in CableCards, which is *very expensive*, compared to what our friends in the 50 states are being charged. It seems like to me like they are "letting us win", while they end up making more money.

Have they made any statement regarding the number of CableCards they are willing to rent to each client?



prpilot said:


> If they give you crap, ask to talk to Neddy Acevedo (787-766-0909).


Is Neddy a supervisor or something? How come she has a different phone number?

Thanks for all your help!

It looks like we're getting there...

Now, if we could make them provide us M-Cards and/or get them to lower their prices that would be even better!

_Sorry for all the questions..._

*Thanks again!*


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> If I already have a CableCard (S-Card), would the HD Channels be turned on automatically or do I have to call them?


For HBO, Starz,Cinemax and Showtime yes, they were turned on automatically for me. And should be on for everybody since it's a free service (again assuming you are paying for the respective premium service)



crabell said:


> So, assuming they are NOT providing M-Cards, you would be charged $1.75+$6 for the first Card and $4.75+$6 for the second one? That adds up to $18.50 (_per TiVo_), which *seems like a lot *considering that was the monthly rent of their DVR until they increased it recently to $22 (approx.).


I know.. I'm thinking of just returning the second S-Card. I need to do more research as to the FCC requirements/regulations. i.e. Does the FCC force cable companies to distribute M-cards? My guess is not.



crabell said:


> Right now I'm beign charged $1.75 for the S-Card that I have *plus* $6.75 for "_digital access_" and I don't get the HD Channels through the CableCard (yet). Are you sure the $6 you mentioned are $6.00 and not $6.75?


Regular cable customers also pay 6.75 for digital access (that just gives you access to the music channels (401-499) and the general entertainment channels (100-199). I believe you can cancel this service if you don't care about those channels. However, that also will take away your NBA season pass, MLB League pass, and/or pay-per-view (by phone -- not on demand, of course) privileges.



crabell said:


> Have they made any statement regarding the number of CableCards they are willing to rent to each client?


Haven't seen that anywhere



crabell said:


> Is Neddy a supervisor or something? How come she has a different phone number?


She's a customer service advocate (not sure what that means). She contacted me after the FCC contacted them about our situation.


----------



## Joybob

OK, dumb it down for me. What is the price difference between renting their DVR and 2 CableCards?


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> OK, dumb it down for me. What is the price difference between renting their DVR and 2 CableCards?


It looks like one would save somewhere between $2 to $4 a month having 2 cable cards instead of using the M-Card from their SA8300HDC DVR... but we won't know the final number until someone gets this service for a full month and reports back to the forum...

This is an option for TiVoHD users, but for those of us with S3's we are kind of forced to get the 2 cable cards, which until now was not an option.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Joybob

Ok. I was at Onelink today to get a date for installing my cablecards and I have news.

CC #1. $1.75 Rental + $5.50 Monthly access charge + $16.00 HD access.

= $23.25 for 1 Card.

CC #2. $1.75 Rental + $3.00 Access + $6.00 HD access.

= $10.75 For second card.

Works out to $34.00 for 2 CableCards with HD channels.

There's a discount if you have their Phone+Internet service which works out to $24.00 for 2 CableCards.

The website doesn't currently list the rental fees for their DVR box but, these current figures simply aren't encouraging.


----------



## prpilot

Joybob said:


> ...The website doesn't currently list the rental fees for their DVR box but, these current figures simply aren't encouraging.


Here are the rates from their website: http://www.onelinkpr.com/portal/images/stories/tarifas.pdf. The DVR 'starts' at $11.99. I was paying about $22.99 monthly for my DVR.


----------



## Bumbestia

Does this price is for a Mcard or a SCard? Because if it is a Mcard We only need one for the Tivo HD right? With this rates is it better to use the SA8300HDC card and put it in the Tivo!! I am been charged $10.99 for a SA8300HDC DVR right now in my current bill!! I have all the Premiums, digital Plus and the HD package and also Power Link(internet) So what's the benefit of using the Cable Cards instead of the SA8300HDC card? Future upgrades? Compatibility? Why the are charging $16.00 for HD acces if I already have the service and using thier HDDVR? Anyone have a comment on this!!



Joybob said:


> Ok. I was at Onelink today to get a date for installing my cablecards and I have news.
> 
> CC #1. $1.75 Rental + $5.50 Monthly access charge + $16.00 HD access.
> 
> = $23.25 for 1 Card.
> 
> CC #2. $1.75 Rental + $3.00 Access + $6.00 HD access.
> 
> = $10.75 For second card.
> 
> Works out to $34.00 for 2 CableCards with HD channels.
> 
> There's a discount if you have their Phone+Internet service which works out to $24.00 for 2 CableCards.
> 
> The website doesn't currently list the rental fees for their DVR box but, these current figures simply aren't encouraging.


----------



## prpilot

Bumbestia said:


> Does this price is for a Mcard or a SCard?


It's for a 'CableCARD', but right now they are ony distributing S-Cards. I'm trying to find out now if they are legally required to distribute M-Cards since that's all we need for a Tivo HD.



Bumbestia said:


> ...With this rates is it better to use the SA8300HDC card and put it in the Tivo!! I am been charged $10.99 for a SA8300HDC DVR right now in my current bill!!


$10.99 ? Wow... You have a very good deal!!! In my first month with 1 CableCARD and no DVR my cable bill went down $25 (w/out basic HD). I'm waiting to see how my bill looks now with 2 CableCARDS and basic HD (I will report back on what I find).



Bumbestia said:


> ...So what's the benefit of using the Cable Cards instead of the SA8300HDC card? Future upgrades? Compatibility?


There should be a price and functionality benefit. Onelink is taking away the price benefit since they are charging that stupid $6 for Basic HD (which I also have to research to see if they are legally allowed to do that -- I would like to hear from people in the mainland to see if that's how Comcast,Verizon,TimeWarner do it). In terms of functionality.. what can I say? Tivo is 100 times better than the stupid DVR Onelink provides!!



Bumbestia said:


> Why the are charging $16.00 for HD acces if I already have the service and using thier HDDVR? ...


So right now you are paying $10.99 for your DVR, right? They claim that 6.00 of those is to pay for basic HD. The other 4.99 is for the actual rent of the DVR (and I think this is *illegal* -- i.e. they can't bundle the prices like this.. they have to actually state them as a separate item).

If anybody from the mainland is following this thread, how are your cable companies charging you for CableCARDs?


----------



## Elementalism

I just wanted to drop by and say congrats to you guys for getting your cable company put in their place.

I had a hell of a time getting Charter to get a multi-stream cablecard installed on my TiVoHD up here in cold Minnesota. So I can understand your pain and frustration when dealing with these state regulated monopolies.


----------



## Joybob

Question is, why is there an access fee and HD package fee for CableCards but not their DVR?

We should google up some other cable companies to see what they do.


----------



## crabell

*I got my HD Channels!*

...well, actually just some of them...

I called to get the HD channels authorized on my CableCard (S-Card) and the service rep. said it could not be done. I said "Ok, thanks" and called right back.

This time I got someone else who was very nice and helpful... I spent about 20 minutes on the phone with him and managed to get the HD version of the premium channels that I have (Cinemax & Showtime) working. He tried to get the other HD channels working, but couldn't so he offered to send someone to my house to see what the problem was. I actually refused because we're a bit busy at work and I couldn't just tell my boss that I need to go home to play with my TiVo.

Anyhow, I was *not told * that having access to these HD Channels would cost me anything and I didn't ask, since I'd rather not pay for them... or would much rather wait until my next bill to see what happens.

Generally speaking, it seem like to me that if you don't get the answer you want from one rep., you can just say "thanks" and call again, and again, until you get what you want... you just need to be very patient.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## lrhorer

crabell said:


> It looks like their computer system is not setup to handle two cable cards.


That's bull pookey. If their system can handle trwo separate TVs with CableCards then it can handle two CableCards in a single TiVo. With S-cards, the two host IDs are different. To all intents and purposes, it's two separate receivers. It looks that way to the CableCard and to the CATV company's computer.


----------



## prpilot

Joybob said:


> Question is, why is there an access fee and HD package fee for CableCards but not their DVR?.


Joybob, see my above post. They claim that this access fee is already bundled as part of the DVR rental. What I'm trying to find out now is to see if that's legal... I believe that by law they are required to list the prices separately in their rate card.


----------



## Joybob

Not likely. If they're charging $11 bucks for the DVR, with 6 bucks going to HD channels and a 3? dollar access charge, they'd be charging $2 dollars for the DVR, which is unlikely.


----------



## crabell

lrhorer said:


> That's bull pookey. If their system can handle two separate TVs with CableCards then it can handle two CableCards in a single TiVo. With S-cards, the two host IDs are different. To all intents and purposes, it's two separate receivers. It looks that way to the CableCard and to the CATV company's computer.


We all agree with your statement and we've managed to get them to admit that they actually can. Of course they said they just upgraded their system, but we don't care as long as we get our CableCards working...


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Not likely. If they're charging $11 bucks for the DVR, with 6 bucks going to HD channels and a 3? dollar access charge, they'd be charging $2 dollars for the DVR, which is unlikely.


Just a few thoughts...

I agree that it doesn't make sense, but I guess they can even argue that they do not charge for their equipment, just for the "service" to those that use their DVR.

Of course they will not be stupid enough to put this in writing, since it would be obvious they are just trying to justify the "high prices" they are quoting those of us that refuse to user their DVR.

At least we are getting there in terms of funcionality and it might take another year, but I'm guessing the prices will come down to the point where they wil be reasonable.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Joybob

Good news. I got my 2 cablecards with HD. Everything is running sexy.

Now to add another 1 TB drive and I'm set.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Good news. I got my 2 cablecards with HD. Everything is running sexy.


*Congratulations!*

Did you get all the HD channles or just the HD versions of the Premium Channels?

Are you going to end up paying $24 for 2 CableCards, as per your previous post, or did you manage to get a better rate?

_Enjoy!_


----------



## CableCard

Guys,

Any news? I'm also a Onelink Customer. I was trying to buy the Tivo locally, but I was able to find it only at Costo. It's a series 3 Tivo. I would like to check prices on Series 2. Any idea where I can find it?

Thanks!!


----------



## crabell

CableCard said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any news? I'm also a Onelink Customer. I was trying to buy the Tivo locally, but I was able to find it only at Costo. It's a series 3 Tivo. I would like to check prices on Series 2. Any idea where I can find it?
> 
> Thanks!!


There are *plenty* of news... read the latest posts...

Basically, Onelink *is* providing the CableCards *with HD channels*, what's not clear to me right now is the actual pricing. People seem to be getting different rates and since its too recent nobody (to my knowledge) has gone through an entire billing cycle to report how much they are beign charged for the CableCards.

I would buy the TiVoHD they have at Costco. When I bought it there was a $50 automatic rebate, so I got it for $249 + Tax.

You could get an S2 locally at RadioShack, but it costs *MORE* than the TiVoHD. I know that it doesn't make sense, but that's the price they have. However, there may be a manufacturer's mail-in rebate, I'm not sure, you need to check that at the TiVo website.

Another alternative is to order the S2 from any vendor that delivers to Puerto Rico, since you cannot purchase it directly from TiVo for some unknown reason. I've managed to get deliveries from Cuicuit City, Weakness, and the TiVoCommunity Store without a problem, there may be others.

Good luck!


----------



## prpilot

Joybob said:


> OK, dumb it down for me. What is the price difference between renting their DVR and 2 CableCards?


Alright..so here it is:

Price with all Premium and HD channels, PowerLink (4mb) and OneVoice (21.99) + taxes = $221 /month (with their DVR)

Price with all Premium and HD channels, PowerLink (4mb) and OneVoice (21.99) + taxes = $215 /month (with 2 calblecards on my 1 TivoHD)

I don't know where the $6 savings came from.. but I'll take it. Still researching whether or not they are obligated to distribute M-Cards (at which time I'll go down to $205/month).


----------



## CableCard

Guys,

I called them today. The said that there are 3 different prices depending if you are a 1play 2play or 3play customer... if you have video, internet and voice services you get a better price than a customer with only video.

I will post the different price they have as soon as I find the list where I wrote it...


----------



## Joybob

prpilot said:


> Alright..so here it is:
> 
> Price with all Premium and HD channels, PowerLink (4mb) and OneVoice (21.99) + taxes = $221 /month (with their DVR)
> 
> Price with all Premium and HD channels, PowerLink (4mb) and OneVoice (21.99) + taxes = $215 /month (with 2 calblecards on my 1 TivoHD)
> 
> I don't know where the $6 savings came from.. but I'll take it. Still researching whether or not they are obligated to distribute M-Cards (at which time I'll go down to $205/month).


They give you a massive discount for having all 3 services from them.


----------



## crabell

CableCard said:


> Guys,
> I will post the different price they have as soon as I find the list where I wrote it...


*Please do!*
I took a look at their new pricing chart and I am very confused.
I plan to go this Saturday to pickup my second Cable Card, but it would be nice to know how much it will cost me each month.


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> I took a look at their new pricing chart and I am very confused.


That's awesome that they separated the prices for HD services and are actually listing CableCard prices.


----------



## CableCard

Guys I found the information:

1st Card
Video Only
Monthly Charge Usage
$1.75 Cable Card Monthly Rent
$5.50 Access monthly charge
$16.00 High Definition Channels

Video and Voice or Video and Internet
Monthly Charge Usage
$1.75 Cable Card Monthly Rent
$5.50 Access monthly charge
$11.00 High Definition Channels

Video, Voice and Internet
Monthly Charge Usage
$1.75 Cable Card Monthly Rent
$5.50 Access monthly charge
$6.00 High Definition Channels

2nd Card... They said it doesn't matter how many services you have. They will always charge you the same.

Monthly Charge Usage
$1.75 Cable Card Monthly Rent
$5.50 Access monthly charge
$6.00 High Definition Channels

I hope this helps!!


----------



## crabell

CableCard said:


> Guys I found the information...
> 
> ...
> 
> I hope this helps!!


Thanks for the info!

If you have a TiVoHD... it looks like you are better off getting the M-Card from their SA8300HDC, than to get 2 Cable Cards... interesting.

I'm going to get the second Cable Card for my S3 tomorrow... wish me luck.

Thanks again!


----------



## crabell

crabell said:


> ...
> I'm going to get the second Cable Card for my S3 tomorrow... wish me luck.
> ...


*No Luck!* 

I went to the Levittown office and they said they have no CableCards, don't know if they are expecting any or when they would arrive... So I just left.

Thankfully I had a technichan scheduled for a visit to try and get my HD channels working, since I'm only getting the HD version of the premium channels. He did not get them working, but did manage to get a Supervisor to look for the 2 CableCards on the Hato Rey office.

He's supposed to call me on Monday to set up a visit for the installation.

I hope this does the trick...


----------



## crabell

I *did not* get a call back from the Supervisor...  ...and, of course, there is no way to contact him... 

So, I decided to take *prpilot*'s advice and called Neddy Acevedo at Onelink's main office (_not customer service_) to ask for her help. She's no longer working on the same department, but did put me in contact with Esther Curbelo, who took very good care of me. She was very nice and scheduled my current CableCard troubleshoting and second CableCard install for this Wednesday. :up:

I sure hope this actually does the job... I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## CableCard

Hey Crabell, did they finally installed the second card?


----------



## crabell

CableCard said:


> Hey Crabell, did they finally installed the second card?


Summary of Onelink's techincal visit:

1. Got the HD channels working on my 1st Cable Card.:up:
2. Installed my 2nd. CableCard, but couln'd get it to work. :down:
3. Increased signal stregnth going into the TiVo (can't hurt). :up:
4. The tech suggested to his supervisor getting a few Cable Cards to try again this Saturday. :up:
5. The tech also suggested getting me a *Multi-Stream *CableCard they have *in stock *as a field test. :up: :up:
6. Still pending confirmation on Saturday's visit.

If the supervisor goes with the tech's suggestions I may be able to the the 2nd S-Card on my S3 and the M-Card on my TiVo HD... which would be great! If that does happen I'll be able to return their SA8300HDC, get my $100 deposit back and _pay only an extra $2_ compared to what I'm paying now.

If I do get the M-Card, I'll try to find out if other clients can request M-Cards specifically and keep you posted.

_Wish me luck!_


----------



## prpilot

WHOA!!!!! Good luck !!! And if they do give you a M-card... please please please.. try to do whatever you can to see how other customers can get them.

Tell them you have a friend who just wants an M-card 



crabell said:


> ...
> 
> 5. The tech also suggested getting me a *Multi-Stream *CableCard they have *in stock *as a field test. :up: :up:
> ...
> If I do get the M-Card, I'll try to find out if other clients can request M-Cards specifically and keep you posted....


----------



## prpilot

Also, you'll want them to double check they have the Host ID right. Apparently, the Host ID pairing does matter for some channels and it was a problem for me not getting certain HD channels and the 400's. Once they fixed the Host ID on their end, it all worked beautifully.



crabell said:


> ...
> 2. Installed my 2nd. CableCard, but couln'd get it to work. :down:
> ...
> _Wish me luck!_


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> ...Tell them you have a friend who just wants an M-card


*If* I manage to get the M-Card I'll _definitelly_ try to find a way to get it for everyone else.

But I don't want to get my hopes up just yet, so far I don't even have confirmation of my Saturday visit...

Let's see what happens...


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Also, you'll want them to double check they have the Host ID right. Apparently, the Host ID pairing does matter for some channels and it was a problem for me not getting certain HD channels and the 400's. Once they fixed the Host ID on their end, it all worked beautifully.


During the install, the tech. _did_ provide the Host ID to the IT guy on the other end of the phone _several times_ with no luck.

Judging by the anti-static bag the CableCard came in, it looked like it had been in storage for quite some time and it may have been damaged. However, channel 609 was working... which seemed kind of odd if in fact the CableCard was damaged. I guess I'll have to wait until Saturday...

So, you got the music channels (400's) working?

Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to remember the importance of the Host ID if I run into any more trouble.


----------



## crabell

Quick Update:

So far I've had 4 visits from Onelink to try to install the Second CableCard (S-Card) on my S3. One Card was simply damaged and the other 2 just could not be configured properly.

They did, however, manage to pair my working cable card with the HostID and now I can listen to the music channels (in the 400's).

They are trying to figure out what the next step should be and I'm waiting to hear from them. I keep pushing them to give me 2 Multi-Stream CableCards (one for my S3 and one for my TiVoHD), but apparently they are still trying to figure out how much to charge for them.

I'll post any additional info as it becomes available.


----------



## Joybob

That is weird. I didn't have any issues but then again, I can't get the music channels working.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> That is weird. I didn't have any issues but then again, I can't get the music channels working.


Yes, it is weird... the only thing I can think of is that the settings need to be different for the second CableCard because I'm in the Levittown area, which works almost like an independent Cable Company for some reason.

Anyhow, I'm supposed to get Multi-Stream CableCards tomorrow... But I'm not holding my breath since they've said that before and they end up showing up with S-Cards.

For the record, I don't care much for the Music Channels but its a sign that the Card is properly configured.

Let's see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> For the record, I don't care much for the Music Channels but its a sign that the Card is properly configured.


Me neither, but I was telling them that they either provide the channels or stop charging me the $8.95 for 'Digital Access' channels. Once I requested that, they got the channels working  (I would've preferred the elimination of the 8.95, but oh well).

Interesting that they are trying to figure out how much to charge for them. Hopefully it's less than $6.50 that I'm paying now for my two S-Cards ($1.75 / per card, + $3.00 for additional outlet [ the 2nd s-card is considered an additional outlet, so I get slapped an additional $3.00.. bastards]).

Are you talking to someone specifically within OneLink? I can give 'em a call too and put more pressure on distributing the M-cards.


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Interesting that they are trying to figure out how much to charge for them. Hopefully it's less than $6.50 that I'm paying now for my two S-Cards ($1.75 / per card, + $3.00 for additional outlet [ the 2nd s-card is considered an additional outlet, so I get slapped an additional $3.00.. bastards]).


Are you telling me you are only paying $6.50 for 2 CableCards, including the HD Channels? Have you actually received an invoice?

I was _told_ that the pricing was like this:

1. $1.75 Rental of each Cable Card 
2. $6.50 Digital Access for each Cable Card
3. HD Channels as follows:
a) If you ony have Cable Service with them:
i) $16.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
b) If you have 2 services with them (Cable + Internet or Telephone), which is my case.
i) $11.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
c) If you have all 3 services with them.
i) $6.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card

So, in my case I would be paying:
1st CableCard: $1.75+$6.50+$11.00 = $19.25
2nd CableCard: $1.75+$6.50+$6.00 = $14.25
Total = $33.50

I looks like *a lot*, but I haven't received any invoice including all these services, so I'm not sure how much I'll end up paying untill I see it.



prpilot said:


> Are you talking to someone specifically within OneLink? I can give 'em a call too and put more pressure on distributing the M-cards.


Yes, I've been talking with Esther Curbelo. She's been very helpful, patient and enthusiastic about providing me with M-Cards. It looks like there is someone else in their office that is providing some resistance to release them to the public.

*If* I manage to get the M-Card I'll ask her how others (you guys) should ask for this service.


----------



## bmgoodman

crabell said:


> 3. HD Channels as follows:
> a) If you ony have Cable Service with them:
> i) $16.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
> b) If you have 2 services with them (Cable + Internet or Telephone), which is my case.
> i) $11.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
> c) If you have all 3 services with them.
> i) $6.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
> 
> So, in my case I would be paying:
> 1st CableCard: $1.75+$6.50+$11.00 = $19.25
> 2nd CableCard: $1.75+$6.50+$6.00 = $14.25
> Total = $33.50
> 
> I looks like *a lot*, but I haven't received any invoice including all these services, so I'm not sure how much I'll end up paying untill I see it.


In Northern Virginia, my situation is this:
I have expanded basic cable (not digital, no cable boxes) with Internet service. I added 2 CableCards and was told my bill would not change. I then found out they screwed something up, and my bill was going WAY up. (They automatically added a digital charge to EACH card.) I finally called enough times to get things straight. NO additional charges. I still get expanded basic plus about a half-dozen HD channels. (No additional outlet charges.)

The one interesting thing was that they no longer offered an HD "package" for $5/mo. It does look like that package is now $10/mo. The key as far as I could tell was getting things offered as "packages". Otherwise, they tack on charges to EACH cable card. For example, they had mistakenly added digital service at $12 PER CARD, but I could have gotten the digital package for $15. Then I think they tacked on HD at $10 PER CARD.

Frankly, this is all such a mess that it's almost pointless to have a country-wide Comcast web-site at all. Clearly each local franchise has LOTS of leeway in what they charge.


----------



## crabell

bmgoodman said:


> In Northern Virginia, my situation is this...
> Frankly, this is all such a mess that it's almost pointless to have a country-wide Comcast web-site at all. Clearly each local franchise has LOTS of leeway in what they charge.


Thanks for your input!

I'm sure they don't even know how much I'll end up paying, since they basically "just started" providing CableCards "openly".

I'm concentrating on getting the service that I want for the moment, the next step will be to get it a reasonable price.

It is somewhat comforting knowing that we're not the only ones having these kind of issues... Thanks again for your input.


----------



## crabell

*I got my MultiStream CableCards!*

I got *2 MultiStream CableCards *installed today... HD Channels and all!

One card fills the second slot of my S3 and the other is on my TiVoHD...

Special thanks to this Forum, *Joybob*, *prpilot* and the rest of the gang that put enough pressure on Onelink to make this happen.

If you are interested in getting a MultiStream Card you can contact Esther Curbelo via email ([email protected]) or telephone (787-622-1473, ext. 2316). It may take several visits, but she'll make things happen.

Funny story... After I got all my CableCards working with the HD channels I went to the Onelink office to return the SA8300HDC, since I didn't need it anymore. The Service Rep was "efficient" enough that it took her 45 minutes to accept the HD-DVR back and *remove *the HD channels from all my CableCards, _claiming_ that I needed their HD DVR to give HD access to the Cards. I verified that I has no HD channels when I got back home, called Esther Curbelo and she got them back in the system.

*Get your TiVoHD with an M-Card today!*

_Good luck to all!_


----------



## Joybob

Now to compare bills.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Now to compare bills.


That's right!

I'm very happy right now, so I don't want to think about how much I'll end up paying for the moment... I'm sure my next bill will show a bunch of partial charges and partial credits... the bill after that one will be the one that will give me the actual price and that may turn into out "second round" with Onelink regarding "reasonable pricing".

Good luck to all of us and thanks for all your help!


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> Are you telling me you are only paying $6.50 for 2 CableCards, including the HD Channels? Have you actually received an invoice?


Yes, see this post for my bill charges.



crabell said:


> I was _told_ that the pricing was like this:
> 
> 1. $1.75 Rental of each Cable Card


Correct.. that's what I see in my bill. However, I also see a $3.00 charge for "Additional Outlet" for the second Cable Card.



crabell said:


> 2. $6.50 Digital Access for each Cable Card


I see this in my bill too. But this is something that you would get charged anyway if you had a DVR. This gives you access to the music channels (400's) and the NBA League, MLB Season channels (500's), and pay-per-view-by-phone channels (300's). If you don't care about this service, I believe you can cancel it. You would also see this charge if you had their DVR.



crabell said:


> 3. HD Channels as follows:
> a) If you ony have Cable Service with them:
> i) $16.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
> b) If you have 2 services with them (Cable + Internet or Telephone), which is my case.
> i) $11.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card
> c) If you have all 3 services with them.
> i) $6.00 the first Cable Card
> ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card


That's correct, that's what I see in my bill ($6 per Cable Card since I have all the services with them).


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> *If you are interested in getting a MultiStream Card you can contact Esther Curbelo via email ([email protected]) or telephone (787-622-1473, ext. 2316). It may take several visits, but she'll make things happen.
> *


*

I'm waiting for 8am EDT so I can call and set up my appointment . My dad went to Costco in Bayamon yesterday and bought two TivoHD's.



crabell said:



Funny story... After I got all my CableCards working with the HD channels I went to the Onelink office to return the SA8300HDC, since I didn't need it anymore. The Service Rep was "efficient" enough that it took her 45 minutes to accept the HD-DVR back and remove the HD channels from all my CableCards, claiming that I needed their HD DVR to give HD access to the Cards. I verified that I has no HD channels when I got back home, called Esther Curbelo and she got them back in the system.

Click to expand...

That is freaking hillarious!!!! Sounds like Esther is a great resource within OneLink. 29 minutes before I can get my M-Card!!!!!*


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> I'm waiting for 8am EDT so I can call and set up my appointment ...


If you can't reach her the first time you call, be patient and try again.. It souldn't take too long for you to reach her...
Good Luck!


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> ...
> This gives you access to the music channels (400's) and the NBA League, MLB Season channels (500's), and pay-per-view-by-phone channels (300's). If you don't care about this service, I believe you can cancel it.
> ...


I believe the $6.50 Digital Access also enables all channels 100 and above, but I'm not sure. I need to find out, because I really don't care about the 300's, 400's or 500's
Thanks!


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> I believe the $6.50 Digital Access also enables all channels 100 and above, but I'm not sure. I need to find out, because I really don't care about the 300's, 400's or 500's
> Thanks!


No, the 100's are enabled with a 8.95 fee (i.e. for 2.45 extra on top of the 6.50). but this is also a fee you would pay with the DVR...


----------



## prpilot

Called an ordered 3 M-Cards! They are coming tomorrow to install two of them and next week for the 3rd! This is awesome!!!!

I know the populares will kill me, but the feds rule!! Thank you FCC!!!


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Called an ordered 3 M-Cards! They are coming tomorrow to install two of them and next week for the 3rd! This is awesome!!!!


Great!

If I were you I would run Guided Setup on both TiVoHD's with Basic Cable before tomorrow's Installation. During the installation make sure you "Test Channels" under the CableCard Menu before you let the installer get out of your house. After the installer is gone you need to re-run Guided Setup, but telling the TiVo you have CableCards.

Don't expect the Installer to know what (s)he's doing, you need to be the expert here.

Enjoy!


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> No, the 100's are enabled with a 8.95 fee (i.e. for 2.45 extra on top of the 6.50). but this is also a fee you would pay with the DVR...


If that's the case, then I'll be excluding that from my account on 2 CableCards... I'll leave keep it as is on my TiVoHD just in case I want to order a PPV Boxing match or something.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joybob

prpilot said:


> Called an ordered 3 M-Cards! They are coming tomorrow to install two of them and next week for the 3rd! This is awesome!!!!
> 
> I know the populares will kill me, but the feds rule!! Thank you FCC!!!


This ordeal has turned me pro-feds too...

But keep that quiet.


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Called an ordered 3 M-Cards! They are coming tomorrow to install two of them and next week for the 3rd!


Just curious... Did you ever get your M-Cards installed?



prpilot said:


> I know the populares will kill me, but the feds rule!! Thank you FCC!!!


Actually, I don't think the FCC requires M-Cards... just CableCards, so it looks like they are providing M-Cards because we requested them... go figure!


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> Just curious... Did you ever get your M-Cards installed?


Nope.. the installer came with 2 cable boxes instead of 2 m-cards. I called Esther Curbelo and she was pissed off. I got another appointment for next week. We'll see. I mentioned your name and she knew exactly who you were 



crabell said:


> Actually, I don't think the FCC requires M-Cards... just CableCards, so it looks like they are providing M-Cards because we requested them... go figure!


I was referring to the fact that it was the FCC who forced OneLink to provide HD via CableCard and everything else kind of unraveled from there!


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Nope.. the installer came with 2 cable boxes instead of 2 m-cards. I called Esther Curbelo and she was pissed off. I got another appointment for next week. We'll see. I mentioned your name and she knew exactly who you were


*Cable Boxes?!* I can see why she was pissed off...

I probably talked to Esther every day for about two weeks to get my Cards installed... no wonder she remembers me... plus I can be_ very _persistent...



prpilot said:


> I was referring to the fact that it was the FCC who forced OneLink to provide HD via CableCard and everything else kind of unraveled from there!


Point taken... the FCC rules!

Good luck on next week's install! Keep us posted on your progress...


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> *Cable Boxes?!* I can see why she was pissed off...


Yeah I guess I had it coming. When I first called to get the M-Cards the representative appeared to understand *exactly* what I was talking about. I was surprised as to how easy it was to set up an m-card installation. Now I know why.. the rep had no idea what I was talking about, so he just sent a guy with two cable boxes... grrr!!!


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Yeah I guess I had it coming. When I first called to get the M-Cards the representative appeared to understand *exactly* what I was talking about. I was surprised as to how easy it was to set up an m-card installation. Now I know why.. the rep had no idea what I was talking about, so he just sent a guy with two cable boxes... grrr!!!


To get CableCards installed, specially if they are M-Cards I wouldn't even bother calling 787-250-7780 to set up an appointment.

In order to _make it happen_ you need to talk to Esther directly (see my previous post with her phone number and extension). It may take several phone calls and several visits, but she'll get it done.

You just need to be a little patient, there is a lot of people working for Onelink that don't even know what a CableCard is, much less a MultiStream Card.

_Good Luck!_


----------



## prpilot

crabell said:


> To get CableCards installed, specially if they are M-Cards I wouldn't even bother calling 787-250-7780 to set up an appointment.


Ok, after 3 failed attempts (first attempt they brought 2 cable boxes, 2nd attempt they left me hanging, 3rd attempt they brought 2 s-cards), I finally got 2 M-Cards for my two Tivo HD's. !!

Even though it took 4 appointments, actually setting up the two M-Cards was a snap. The OneLink guy was in and out in less than an hour. Ms. Esther Curbelo deeply apologized several times and promised it'll get better.

Thanks crabell for hooking me up with her!!

FYI: The OneLink guy that comes to install the CableCARD doesn't know anything about CableCARDs. They actually come in and talk to someone in MIS (I'm guessing something about information systems) and they in turn do all the programming with the given Host ID. The MIS guy was a Mr. Negron. He actually knew a lot about TivoHD and Tivo Series 3. So if your OneLink guy has issues setting the CableCARD up, tell them to talk to Mr. Negron at MIS.

PS. The OneLink guy that came today mentioned that OneLink will probably not be ready for the February 19th, 2009 transition to Digital TV.


----------



## Bumbestia

OK Good News!!! So they are giving the Mcards!! Now what is the price for the Mcard? it is the same as the Scards? with with Scard you are forced to use 2 cards to get dual tuning;You only need one Mcard to get dual tuner!!, does the Mcard rent cost more?


----------



## Joybob

Bumbestia said:


> OK Good News!!! So they are giving the Mcards!! Now what is the price for the Mcard? it is the same as the Scards? with with Scard you are forced to use 2 cards to get dual tuning;You only need one Mcard to get dual tuner!!, does the Mcard rent cost more?


They're supposed to charge the same price.


----------



## prpilot

Bumbestia said:


> OK Good News!!! So they are giving the Mcards!! Now what is the price for the Mcard? it is the same as the Scards? with with Scard you are forced to use 2 cards to get dual tuning;You only need one Mcard to get dual tuner!!, does the Mcard rent cost more?


As Joybob said, the price for the M-card is the same as the S-Card: $1.75.

In my TiVo HD, I replaced the two S-Cards with one M-Card and am saving $10.75 (1.75 + 3.00 additional outlet + 6 HD on 2nd cable card).!!!


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> They're supposed to charge the same price.


I just got my first invoice after getting my M-Cards and they *are* charging the same.

Too bad S3's still require 2 CableCards...


----------



## crabell

prpilot said:


> Ok, after 3 failed attempts...I finally got 2 M-Cards for my two Tivo HD's. !!


*Patience* is the key... It took about 14 months to get my S3 working 100%... Enjoy your M-Cards!



prpilot said:


> Thanks crabell for hooking me up with her!!


If I recall correctly it was you [prpilot] that got in contact with Neddy Acevedo and when I called her she said Esther Curbelo was the one working with the CableCards... So basically it's a *Team Effort*, as it _should_ be.



prpilot said:


> The MIS guy was a Mr. Negron. He actually knew a lot about TivoHD and Tivo Series 3. So if your OneLink guy has issues setting the CableCARD up, tell them to talk to Mr. Negron at MIS.


You are 100% correct, Mr. Negron in the MIS department is *the man* to talk to... I actually have his email address if someone out there is confronting installation problems and can't get in touch with him...


----------



## Joybob

These guys haven't announced any new channels...

The lineup is feeling a little anemic.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> These guys haven't announced any new channels...
> 
> The lineup is feeling a little anemic.


I agree...

I thought that Liberty's claim about having "the most HD channels" was going to push them into getting more HD channels, but it just hasn't.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## losorio

Hey guys im new to the forum and in the process of getting tivo hd this week, i'll keep you posted to see how simple the process will be to get the mcard since i'm a newbee, thanks


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> Hey guys im new to the forum and in the process of getting tivo hd this week, i'll keep you posted to see how simple the process will be to get the mcard since i'm a newbee, thanks


Welcome!

If you get in touch with Esther Curbelo you should be in good shape. Don't be surprised if the installer has no idea what (s)he's doing, the person that actually gets the programming done is in the MIS department. If the MIS guy/gal that takes your case seems clueless you should ask your installer to ask for Mr. Negron, since he's the expert in these type of installations.

Before I forget, make sure the CableCard they bring you is actually an M-Card, It should have "multistream" written on it.

Good Luck!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you get in touch with Esther Curbelo you should be in good shape. Don't be surprised if the installer has no idea what (s)he's doing, the person that actually gets the programming done is in the MIS department. If the MIS guy/gal that takes your case seems clueless you should ask your installer to ask for Mr. Negron, since he's the expert in these type of installations.
> 
> Before I forget, make sure the CableCard they bring you is actually an M-Card, It should have "multistream" written on it.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks, BTW can you confirm if the unbox service with amazon works in PR ? This was kind of the main reason why i was interested in getting the tivo hd, hate paying late fees and the vudu box is kind of expensive Gonna be buying the Tivo HD today from Best Buy. Also could you guys tell me if the tivo service can now be activated online via ethernet and if i can use my cable decoder directly connected to the tivo hd decoder so i can star setting up my account before i get my cable card. Sorry for all the ?? but Im really a noob on the whole tivo thing, i'll let you know how things flow with the M-card petition.


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> Thanks, BTW can you confirm if the unbox service with amazon works in PR ? This was kind of the main reason why i was interested in getting the tivo hd, hate paying late fees and the vudu box is kind of expensive Gonna be buying the Tivo HD today from Best Buy. Also could you guys tell me if the tivo service can now be activated online via ethernet and if i can use my cable decoder directly connected to the tivo hd decoder so i can star setting up my account before i get my cable card. Sorry for all the ?? but Im really a noob on the whole tivo thing, i'll let you know how things flow with the M-card petition.


I'll try to get some answers for you...

1. The Amazon Unbox *does NOT* work in Puerto Rico, since we are not a US state. They can tell where you are by your IP address. If you could somehow fake your IP address so that it tells Amazon you are somewhere in the US I guess it would work, but I don't know of anyone that has done this. Instead of renting or buying from Amazon Unbox I use the Netflix service (not the online portion of it) to watch all the DVD's I want for a fixed monthly price and no late fees.

2. I don't know the current pricing in Best Buy, but I got mine in Costco for $249.99 + tax. You may want to check it out if you, or someone you know, has a membership.

3. Regarding on-line account setup... I believe you need to call TiVo to setup your account and then you can make whatever changes you want on-line. They may have changed this, I guess I would try it before calling just in case.

4. I'm not sure what you mean by "_use my cable decoder directly connected to the tivo hd decoder so i can star setting up my account before i get my cable card_". If you mean connect your cable modem directly to the back of the TiVo, then *you can NOT*, you would need to get a wired hub (some are very cheap) if your modem is next to your TiVo or a Wireless Router (more expensive and harder to set up) if you will connect your TiVo wirelessly (you would also need TiVo's wireless adapted, which is locally available at some Radio Shack locations). ..._If you mean something else, please explain_.

If I were you I would activate the TiVo and get it working without CableCards, then force the connection to TiVo several times until you get the latest software version (9.3?) before you install your CableCard.

Good luck getting your M-Card!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> I'll try to get some answers for you...
> 
> 4. I'm not sure what you mean by "_use my cable decoder directly connected to the tivo hd decoder so i can star setting up my account before i get my cable card_". If you mean connect your cable modem directly to the back of the TiVo, then *you can NOT*, you would need to get a wired hub (some are very cheap) if your modem is next to your TiVo or a Wireless Router (more expensive and harder to set up) if you will connect your TiVo wirelessly (you would also need TiVo's wireless adapted, which is locally available at some Radio Shack locations). ..._If you mean something else, please explain_.
> 
> If I were you I would activate the TiVo and get it working without CableCards, then force the connection to TiVo several times until you get the latest software version (9.3?) before you install your CableCard.
> 
> Good luck getting your M-Card!


What i mean by this is basically leave the cable decoder untocuhed and instead of connecting the coax cable that comes from the cable box to the tv, connecting it to the Tivo HD, same as the instructions provided online, i imagine most people did it this way in earlier days when cable companies in PR didn't provide cable cards.

As for netflix it basically didn't work for me, movies took way too long to arrive by mail, it seems digital video streaming services like unbox, apple tv and vudu is gonna be the way of the future (but that's another topic jeje)


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> What i mean by this is basically leave the cable decoder untocuhed and instead of connecting the coax cable that comes from the cable box to the tv, connecting it to the Tivo HD, same as the instructions provided online, i imagine most people did it this way in earlier days when cable companies in PR didn't provide cable cards.
> 
> As for netflix it basically didn't work for me, movies took way too long to arrive by mail, it seems digital video streaming services like unbox, apple tv and vudu is gonna be the way of the future (but that's another topic jeje)


With a TiVo HD or S3 you do NOT use your Cable Box at all (For TiVo Series 2's you do), just connect the coax cable from the wall to the back of your TiVo and return your Cable Box. You may be looking that the diagrams for an S2. If you want to keep your cable box while you setup your TiVo, then you need to split the cable before it gets to your Cable Box.

Regarding the Netflix, Unbox, etc. topic, I guess it depends on what you want to get out of the service and it is another subject... It's just too bad it's not working outside the US for now.

Good luck!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> With a TiVo HD or S3 you do NOT use your Cable Box at all (For TiVo Series 2's you do), just connect the coax cable from the wall to the back of your TiVo and return your Cable Box. You may be looking that the diagrams for an S2. If you want to keep your cable box while you setup your TiVo, then you need to split the cable before it gets to your Cable Box.
> 
> Regarding the Netflix, Unbox, etc. topic, I guess it depends on what you want to get out of the service and it is another subject... It's just too bad it's not working outside the US for now.
> 
> Good luck!


Hmm that's awesome, so basically all you need a cable card for is to get hd channels ? What happens if you plug your coax cable directly from the wall to Tivo HD, do you get all the channels in your line up except the hd channels?

I'm asking because i'm really not into hd since the variety is not that much, so if I don't get the cable card and still manage to get Tivo with my provider and return the decoder box thats like a 22 dollar a month saving.


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> Hmm that's awesome, so basically all you need a cable card for is to get hd channels ? What happens if you plug your coax cable directly from the wall to Tivo HD, do you get all the channels in your line up except the hd channels?
> 
> I'm asking because i'm really not into hd since the variety is not that much, so if I don't get the cable card and still manage to get Tivo with my provider and return the decoder box thats like a 22 dollar a month saving.


If you use a TiVo HD without a CableCard you will be able to use channels 2-99 on each tuner only. The CableCard replaces your cablebox and decodes any digital and premium channels you may have (channels 100 & up) and also decodes HD channels if you choose to pay for this option.

I assume you are currently paying for Onelink's "HD DVR", since you menioned a $22 saving. If that is the case I would return the Box BEFORE the CableCard installation, just in case. I returned mine after my CableCard installation and they screwed my CableCard configuration, but maybe it was an isolated event.

You may be saving $22/month, but remember that you would still need to pay for the CableCard ($1.75/ card + $6.00 aceess charge). If you decide to activate the HD channels there is an additional (subtantial) charge for them, which varies depending on your service level.

You will probably end up saving some money, but I would ask Esther Curbelo about the pricing, just so you know what you are getting into.

Good Luck!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> If you use a TiVo HD without a CableCard you will be able to use channels 2-99 on each tuner only. The CableCard replaces your cablebox and decodes any digital and premium channels you may have (channels 100 & up) and also decodes HD channels if you choose to pay for this option.
> 
> I assume you are currently paying for Onelink's "HD DVR", since you menioned a $22 saving. If that is the case I would return the Box BEFORE the CableCard installation, just in case. I returned mine after my CableCard installation and they screwed my CableCard configuration, but maybe it was an isolated event.
> 
> *You may be saving $22/month, but remember that you would still need to pay for the CableCard ($1.75/ card + $6.00 aceess charge). *If you decide to activate the HD channels there is an additional (subtantial) charge for them, which varies depending on your service level.
> 
> You will probably end up saving some money, but I would ask Esther Curbelo about the pricing, just so you know what you are getting into.
> 
> Good Luck!


If i don't need the cable card to have the 2-99 channel line up i'm golden, since i don't watch any of the 100 and up crappy channel lineup, all the good ones like mtv, comedy central and the network channels are in the 2-99 line up, and i don't have any premiums like hbo or showtime, this is great news, gonna be saving a lot of money in my monthly bill. DVR charges from One link are insane.

You guys have been a lot of help, it's amazing what you can learn on these forums.

Another question, can you record a program and view something else while recording ?


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> If i don't need the cable card to have the 2-99 channel line up i'm golden, since i don't watch any of the 100 and up crappy channel lineup...


If you don't watch any channels above 99 you actually don't need at TiVo HD, you could manage with a TiVo Series 2, Double Tuner. But, since you can't order them from tivo.com from PR and I believe they are no longer beign manufactured you might as well go for the TiVo HD. I actually saw an S2 at Radio Shack for $150, but I don't think its worth it... they are too slow and have less storage capacity (80 hrs).
Also if you get a TiVo HD and decide to get premium channles, HD, etc you have the capability and the S2 doesn't.



losorio said:


> Another question, can you record a program and view something else while recording ?


Yes you can! You can watch one channels while recording another or record two channels, while watching a recorded program.

Good luck!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> If you don't watch any channels above 99 you actually don't need at TiVo HD, you could manage with a TiVo Series 2, Double Tuner. But, since you can't order them from tivo.com from PR and I believe they are no longer beign manufactured you might as well go for the TiVo HD. I actually saw an S2 at Radio Shack for $150, but I don't think its worth it... they are too slow and have less storage capacity (80 hrs).
> Also if you get a TiVo HD and decide to get premium channles, HD, etc you have the capability and the S2 doesn't.


I actually saw a series 2 today at best buy priced at $136.00 after the rebate, but after reading this i'll sleep on it cause looks like HD is the way of the future, but frankly i never watched any of the HD channels so I'm kinda giving my cash away to one link. As for it being slow i imagine it must be kind of bothersome. I remember my first 40 hr DVR was and Echostar with Dish and that damn thing was slow as hell plus it froze half the time, hated it. Probably go the HD way, we'll see. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> I actually saw a series 2 today at best buy priced at $136.00 after the rebate, but after reading this i'll sleep on it cause looks like HD is the way of the future, but frankly i never watched any of the HD channels so I'm kinda giving my cash away to one link. As for it being slow i imagine it must be kind of bothersome. I remember my first 40 hr DVR was and Echostar with Dish and that damn thing was slow as hell plus it froze half the time, hated it. Probably go the HD way, we'll see. Thanks for all the info.


If I were you I would be careful about the "rebate" unless its automatic (as opposed to mail-in) or you are 100% sure you qualify. Sometimes it can be kind of tricky to actually get these rebates due to the terms and conditions, expiration dates, etc.

I would go with the TiVo HD because it is faster, has more storage capacity (180 hrs. vs 80), the storage capacity can be easily expanded via eSATA, can decode digital & HD programming with CableCards (if you decide to do that in the future) and has the latest technology of any TiVo DVR, so you know it won't become obsolete anytime soon.

Good Luck!


----------



## losorio

crabell said:


> If I were you I would be careful about the "rebate" unless its automatic (as opposed to mail-in) or you are 100% sure you qualify. Sometimes it can be kind of tricky to actually get these rebates due to the terms and conditions, expiration dates, etc.
> 
> I would go with the TiVo HD because it is faster, has more storage capacity (180 hrs. vs 80), the storage capacity can be easily expanded via eSATA, can decode digital & HD programming with CableCards (if you decide to do that in the future) and has the latest technology of any TiVo DVR, so you know it won't become obsolete anytime soon.
> 
> Good Luck!


I buyed the Tivo hd from Best Buy, my pocket got murdered, gonna be installing i'll keep you guys posted about my install, hope everything flows


----------



## losorio

Just finished installing my tivo hd, all i can say is WOWOWOW. My first tivo ever and is truly amazing, image quality is unreal and the user friendly menus are heaven. I hated my cable dvr and of course will be returning it first thing monday morning. Gonna order the M-card on the on monday and see how everything turns out. TIVO FTW


----------



## crabell

losorio said:


> Just finished installing my tivo hd, all i can say is WOWOWOW. My first tivo ever and is truly amazing, image quality is unreal and the user friendly menus are heaven. I hated my cable dvr and of course will be returning it first thing monday morning. Gonna order the M-card on the on monday and see how everything turns out. TIVO FTW


I'm glad you like it and wait until you get the hang of Season Passes, Wishlists, TiVo Suggestions, TiVo Desktop, etc.

Did you connect it to your home network? Doing so adds a bunch of interesting features you may find interesting.

It look like you decided to get digital and/or Premium channles... Good luck with your M-Card installation.

Enjoy you new TiVo!


----------



## Joybob

According to El Nuevo Dia, Liberty Cablevision is going to start offering 30 mbps internet speeds. 

Why are these guys lagging so far behind them?


----------



## shawtd

Hey guys. I just moved to PR from Texas last month. I've got a s3 tivo and love it. But when I called OL to set up my install they told me they didn't have cable cards. None. Period. I just assumed they were behind the times. However, I read every post in this thread today starting from 11/2006.

I've learned a lot, but still have one important question. How is picture quality? Right now, I've got the simple cable hooked to my S3 with no cable cards. I get 2-99, but most of the channels get poor picture. Almost none of the channels are clear. 

So, what is your picture quality like on regular channels? How about digital channels? How about the HD channels? 

Lastly, are any of the CBS, ABC, NBC channels in HD?

Thanks in advance for all the help. You guys are top notch!


----------



## Joybob

Regular channels look regular, digital channels look a bit better, HD channels look better than some of what I've seen from the states; no pixelation or audio problems.


----------



## shawtd

Joybob-First of all, thanks for the reply. But, I've got to ask....regular for here or regular for the states. I've got a co-worker/friend who has lived here for 4 years and says my picture is what is normal for here. It is NOT normal for Texas, Indiana, or Illinois. So, is regular a good clear picture or fuzzy but regular for PR.

Sorry for the pestering questions.

Anybody else got input?

Thanks!


----------



## Joybob

shawtd said:


> Joybob-First of all, thanks for the reply. But, I've got to ask....regular for here or regular for the states. I've got a co-worker/friend who has lived here for 4 years and says my picture is what is normal for here. It is NOT normal for Texas, Indiana, or Illinois. So, is regular a good clear picture or fuzzy but regular for PR.
> 
> Sorry for the pestering questions.
> 
> Anybody else got input?
> 
> Thanks!


I might say fuzzy. The local fox channel is terrible. Depends on the channel mostly.

Oh, ABC, NBC, FOX etc. are not HD since they are not broadcasted locally in high def.

I'm a big fan of House so I end up having to download them to get it in high def.


----------



## prpilot

shawtd said:


> Hey guys. I just moved to PR from Texas last month. I've got a s3 tivo and love it. But when I called OL to set up my install they told me they didn't have cable cards. None. Period. I just assumed they were behind the times. However, I read every post in this thread today starting from 11/2006.


They are lying.. Call again. Or call Ms Curbelo directly (her phone is somewhere in this thread. Unless they temporarily ran out, but that's a violation of the FCC mandate. If so, you should get the FCC engaged (they were the ones that fixed this whole mess initially!). You can submit an FCC complaint via their website. That's what I did, and now I have HD/Premium channels on my TiVo HD.



shawtd said:


> I've learned a lot, but still have one important question. How is picture quality? Right now, I've got the simple cable hooked to my S3 with no cable cards. I get 2-99, but most of the channels get poor picture. Almost none of the channels are clear.


Depends where you live. In my case, TBS and FOX look super crappy. The rest are ok (but none up to mainland standards). If you are having issues with the signal strength, you can call OneLink and have them re-wire your house (that's what my father-in-law did recently). You, of course, have to demonstrate that the signal is bad by usually tuning channels 2-99 on a big screen TV (42" or bigger).



shawtd said:


> So, what is your picture quality like on regular channels? How about digital channels? How about the HD channels?


HD channels are simply amazing! I have NOT had any picture/audio quality issues.



shawtd said:


> Lastly, are any of the CBS, ABC, NBC channels in HD?


Nope.. we are still waiting for those affiliates to start transmitting in HD, which I don't have too much hope it will happen soon since their only advertisers seem to be Medalla.
Thanks in advance for all the help. You guys are top notch![/QUOTE]


----------



## crabell

shawtd said:


> Anybody else got input?


Regarding the picture quality:
Analog Channels 2-99 = Mediocre Quality, but get used to it.
Digital Channels (100+) with Cable Box = Good Quality
Digital Channels (100+) with CableCards = Very Good Quality
HD Channles (600+) = Excellent Quality, depending on the original format (i.e. movies from the 50's upscaled do not look that good).

Regarding the CableCards... Contact Ms. Esther Curbelo... she will get you your CableCards...

Good Luck!


----------



## xcapepr

Hello, I'm also from PR and struggling with Onelink to give me some CableCARDS. They carry them but they don't just hand them over. An installer has to come over, followed by a $30 chargo for the installation.

I have an appointment for Thursday to have the CableCARD installed on the TiVo HD I purchased recently.

Anyway, I have a question, the guy that helped me sad that only the main channel for each premium channel would be viewable (the main HOB, Starz, etc) instead of seeing the whole range of channels.

Is that even true?


----------



## crabell

xcapepr said:


> Anyway, I have a question, the guy that helped me sad that only the main channel for each premium channel would be viewable (the main HOB, Starz, etc) instead of seeing the whole range of channels.
> 
> Is that even true?


NO, you get ALL the Channels. Maybe he meant that you only get the main channel for each premium channel in HD, which is true.

Did you manage to get an M-Card? Or at least did you request it? Don't be surprised if you request an M-Card and you get an S-Cards. Most Installers are clueless about CableCards.

If you run into any problems you should contact Jose Negron ([email protected]) in the IT department. He's the man!

Good luck!


----------



## xcapepr

crabell said:


> NO, you get ALL the Channels. Maybe he meant that you only get the main channel for each premium channel in HD, which is true.
> 
> Did you manage to get an M-Card? Or at least did you request it? Don't be surprised if you request an M-Card and you get an S-Cards. Most Installers are clueless about CableCards.
> 
> If you run into any problems you should contact Jose Negron ([email protected]) in the IT department. He's the man!
> 
> Good luck!


Yes I requested an M-Card... and specifically an M-Card. The installer is supposed to come in Thursday if all goes well. I will let the community know how it all went.

I had brought in my current DVR, the 8300HDC to tun it in but the guy at Onelink kept insisting about the whole CableCARD being inferior to their DVR and that you will lose a lot of features and the funniest one of all "there is really no advantage to using a TiVo..." riggght.

So I opted for keeping my current DVR as well as the TiVo for the remaining of this month's cycle and turn it in once the TiVo is all set up.


----------



## crabell

xcapepr said:


> Yes I requested an M-Card... and specifically an M-Card. The installer is supposed to come in Thursday if all goes well. I will let the community know how it all went.


I hope you actually get an M-Card... It took them 3 visits to finally show up with and M-Card in my case.



xcapepr said:


> I had brought in my current DVR, the 8300HDC to turn it in but the guy at Onelink kept insisting about the whole CableCARD being inferior to their DVR and that you will lose a lot of features and the funniest one of all "there is really no advantage to using a TiVo..." riggght.


They appear to be trained to discourage the use of TiVo's and CableCards... just ignore them, they just don't know better.



xcapepr said:


> So I opted for keeping my current DVR as well as the TiVo for the remaining of this month's cycle and turn it in once the TiVo is all set up.


Be careful... Believe it or not I returned my 8300HDC a few hours after I got all my CableCards working and the Service Rep. managed to completly screw the configuration of my CableCards. It's just lack of training and experience. If I were you I would return the box BEFORE the CableCards Install just to be on the safe side.

Good Luck once again!


----------



## Impulses

Cany any of you guys in PR give me a good synopsis of how the HD pricing scheme works for OneLink here in Puerto Rico? Right now I'm paying for the Digital service but I'm not even using their box, just got the cable hooked straight to the S2 TiVo for the basic cable channels.

I'd like to try out their HD programming, what little there is of it, before I take the plunge and upgrade to a TivoHD... I know the programming is pretty scarce still and I don't have that much of a need for dual-tuner recording (though it'd be nice), regardless, I don't own a BD player yet and the itch for some HD programming is strong. My poor HDTV has suffered thru enough months of SD!

This thing just seems awfully confusing:
http://www.onelinkpr.com/portal/images/stories/tarifas2008mayo08.pdf

Do you need to rent out their HD DVR to get HD programming if you're not using a TiVo or TV w/CableCards or what? How much is it? Is there an additional fee for HD access besides that?

Edit: Ehh, I should've started reading the thread backwards, I skipped around a bit and I saw posts #176 and #190 provide some good pricing info. Still unsure how the pricing would be if I'm not using a TiVoHD yet though. Would it be the $16 HD access + something else for a box orrr...


----------



## crabell

Impulses said:


> Cany any of you guys in PR give me a good synopsis of how the HD pricing scheme works for OneLink here in Puerto Rico? Right now I'm paying for the Digital service but I'm not even using their box, just got the cable hooked straight to the S2 TiVo for the basic cable channels....


Their Pricing for CableCards varies depending on the number of services you have with them as follows:

1. $1.75 Rental of each Cable Card 
2. $6.50 Digital Access for each Cable Card
3. HD Channels as follows:

a) If you ony have Cable Service with them:
i) $16.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card

b) If you have 2 services with them (Cable + Internet or Telephone), which is my case.
i) $11.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card

c) If you have all 3 services with them.
i) $6.00 the first Cable Card
ii) $6.00 each additional Cable Card

So if you only have Basic Cable with them, you will end up paying $24.25 for one CableCard that will allow you to access the HD channels (about 6 total).

Note that if you also subscribe to HBO, Cinemax , Showtime or Starz you also get access to the corresponding HD version of the Premium Channel you subscribe to.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Joybob

Have any of you guys had problems connecting to the Online features lately?


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Have any of you guys had problems connecting to the Online features lately?


It looks like TiVo disabled all Broadband features for clients outside the 50 states after the introduction of the YouTube feature (early August, I think)

I started a thread about this (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403363), but it looks like nobody has been able to get a straight answer from TiVo.

I know that Amazon and Netflix state explicitly that it is only available for the 50 states in their Terms and Conditions, but what about the other features, such as Swivel Search?

I guess we're getting screwed by TiVo this time.


----------



## deleonju

crabell said:


> NO, you get ALL the Channels. Maybe he meant that you only get the main channel for each premium channel in HD, which is true.
> 
> Did you manage to get an M-Card? Or at least did you request it? Don't be surprised if you request an M-Card and you get an S-Cards. Most Installers are clueless about CableCards.
> 
> If you run into any problems you should contact Jose Negron ([email protected]) in the IT department. He's the man!
> 
> Good luck!


I emailed that guy (josé negrón) about a week ago and have not received any response. should I just go to the office or wait another three hours on hold on the phone?


----------



## crabell

deleonju said:


> I emailed that guy (josé negrón) about a week ago and have not received any response. should I just go to the office or wait another three hours on hold on the phone?


I've posted this before, but I'll repeat it....

If you are interested in getting a MultiStream Card you can try calling their support number (787-250-7780), but I think you are better off contacting Esther Curbelo via email ([email protected]) or telephone (787-622-1473, ext. 2316). It may take several visits, but she'll make things happen.

Jose Negron is the IT guy that can help you with configuration problems once you get your M-Card.

Good Luck!


----------



## themaestro2657

Is it true that you are obligated to pay for the HD channels, and thet there is no option to turn them off? If so the cost of the cable card is not $1.75 but $17.25??? Thats what they are trying to charge me even though I do not want the HD channels.


----------



## crabell

themaestro2657 said:


> Is it true that you are obligated to pay for the HD channels, and thet there is no option to turn them off? If so the cost of the cable card is not $1.75 but $17.25??? Thats what they are trying to charge me even though I do not want the HD channels.


When I got my Cable Cards I was asked if I wanted the HD Channels, so it should not be mandatory.

They charge $1.75 for the Card itself, $6.50 for the "digital access" and an additional fee if you want the HD channels. This additional fee varies depending on the level of service you have with them.

I think if you just have cable it is $16, if you have two services with them (Internet or Telephony) it is $12 and if you have all services (Cable, Internet and Telephone) it drops down to $8. This is for the first card, the second, third, fourth, etc. are $6 each regarless of your level of service.

This all out of the top of my head, its been posted on this thread before (page 7 I think).

But going back to your original question... HD Channels should not be mandatory for CableCards.

Good Luck!


----------



## themaestro2657

crabell said:


> When I got my Cable Cards I was asked if I wanted the HD Channels, so it should not be mandatory.
> 
> They charge $1.75 for the Card itself, $6.50 for the "digital access" and an additional fee if you want the HD channels. This additional fee varies depending on the level of service you have with them.
> 
> I think if you just have cable it is $16, if you have two services with them (Internet or Telephony) it is $12 and if you have all services (Cable, Internet and Telephone) it drops down to $8. This is for the first card, the second, third, fourth, etc. are $6 each regarless of your level of service.
> 
> This all out of the top of my head, its been posted on this thread before (page 7 I think).
> 
> But going back to your original question... HD Channels should not be mandatory for CableCards.
> 
> Good Luck!


Well I just had a "discussion" with a supervisor which tried to convince me that the HD channels are part of the cost Cable Card wether I want them or not. I contacted Esther to see if she concurs. Have not received a reply yet.


----------



## crabell

themaestro2657 said:


> Well I just had a "discussion" with a supervisor which tried to convince me that the HD channels are part of the cost Cable Card wether I want them or not. I contacted Esther to see if she concurs. Have not received a reply yet.


I'm sorry to hear the "supervisor" is a bit clueless... It's been my experience that if you talk to 10 onelink employees you'll get 10 different responses to your question.

I managed to get what I wanted with the help of Esther and Jose, but who knows... they may be on vacation or maybe they don't work there anymore.

If I can't get what I want from one 'supervisor' I would call the next day to see if I manage to get someone that helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## themaestro2657

I will try that. Thank you, you are the man for Tivo in Puerto Rico. We should really try to get them to enable Broadband features for Puerto Rico.


----------



## Joybob

It looks like they're adding a chunk of Channels this week.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> It looks like they're adding a chunk of Channels this week.


Yes, the've just added 5 digital channels and 2 HD channels. They are also moving the channels around to try and group them by subject.

The HD channels are Disney and ESPN2... I'm wondering when we'll be getting mayor network channels (NBC, ABC, etc.) in HD... But I guess its a start.

Enjoy!


----------



## Joybob

crabell said:


> Yes, the've just added 5 digital channels and 2 HD channels. They are also moving the channels around to try and group them by subject.
> 
> The HD channels are Disney and ESPN2... I'm wondering when we'll be getting mayor network channels (NBC, ABC, etc.) in HD... But I guess its a start.
> 
> Enjoy!


Channels aren't working for me yet.

Are you sure it's just 2 HD channels, for some reason they've extended up to 630ish so?


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Channels aren't working for me yet.
> 
> Are you sure it's just 2 HD channels, for some reason they've extended up to 630ish so?


On Dec. 31 the new lineup was not "coordinated", but I checked Jan 1 in the afternoon and everithing was ok.

They've moved all the digital channels around but are leaving some gaps in the numbers. The HD channels start at 600 and end at 631, but it does not mean you get 32 HD channels, since there are large gaps in the numbering. You should have received via "regular mail" a flyer with the new lineup. You can also download it by following this link.

Enjoy!


----------



## Joybob

I didn't have any digital channels yesterday and currently the channels are still where they used to be, no new ones.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> I didn't have any digital channels yesterday and currently the channels are still where they used to be, no new ones.


I'm in the Levittown/Cataño area, which is run from a totally independent office. My guess is that the San Juan office, which is much larger, has not finalized the lineup change.

I'd give it a few days, but I guess you can always call to see what's going on.

In the mean time you may have to schedule any "important" recordings by "Time/Channel" just to make sure you don't miss your favorite shows.

Good Luck!


----------



## crabell

crabell said:


> I'm in the Levittown/Cataño area, which is run from a totally independent office. My guess is that the San Juan office, which is much larger, has not finalized the lineup change.


I just realized my S3, which is the TiVo I use the most, has all the channels perfectly coordinated, however, my TiVoHD has some channel lineup problems... I guess it is not a Levittown/Cataño office vs. San Juan office issue as I had speculated before.

I'll email José Negrón to see if he can help me out without having to actually call Customer Service.

Has anyone had this lineup problem fixed by calling Customer Service?

[Edit]
I never got a chance to send the email, but I just went home for Lunch and all channels are working fine.


----------



## themaestro2657

crabell said:


> When I got my Cable Cards I was asked if I wanted the HD Channels, so it should not be mandatory.
> 
> They charge $1.75 for the Card itself, $6.50 for the "digital access" and an additional fee if you want the HD channels. This additional fee varies depending on the level of service you have with them.
> 
> I think if you just have cable it is $16, if you have two services with them (Internet or Telephony) it is $12 and if you have all services (Cable, Internet and Telephone) it drops down to $8. This is for the first card, the second, third, fourth, etc. are $6 each regarless of your level of service.
> 
> This all out of the top of my head, its been posted on this thread before (page 7 I think).
> 
> But going back to your original question... HD Channels should not be mandatory for CableCards.
> 
> Good Luck!


By the way I confirmed that their policy forces you to pay for the HD channels. There is no way to get cablecard without paying $16 ( or 11 if you have powerlink, which I don't ). So in effect, the cost for getting a cable card is at least 17.25. Is that ok with the FCC? Can they do that?


----------



## Joybob

Anyone else notice a lot of hiccups in the HD channels lately?


----------



## crabell

themaestro2657 said:


> By the way I confirmed that their policy forces you to pay for the HD channels. There is no way to get cablecard without paying $16 ( or 11 if you have powerlink, which I don't ). So in effect, the cost for getting a cable card is at least 17.25. Is that ok with the FCC? Can they do that?


I don't know if there are any FCC rules about this, but it just doesn't seem right to me.

You can try calling them a few times until you get someone willing to remove the HD channels from your lineup. It's been my experience that you get a different response to the same questions everytime you call them.

You could also contact the "Junta Reglamentadora de las Telecomunicaciones" and tell them they are forcing you to pay for a service that you don't want.

Good Luck!


----------



## Joybob

Anyone else have their cable go out yesterday?

I called up and there's an outtage.

They also claim that the first 100 analog channels will go digital in february.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> Anyone else have their cable go out yesterday?
> 
> I called up and there's an outtage.
> 
> They also claim that the first 100 analog channels will go digital in february.


No Cable outtage on my area, maybe it was a regional thing...

Regarding analog channels going digital... I think if they actually do that it will force all users with "Basic Cable" to get a CableBox unless they keep the analog channel and ALSO provide the digital version... I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Impulses

I was re-reading this thread for some info on how to acquire CableCards in PR (not for myself but for a friend, I'm still not subscribed to any premium channels and I'm waiting for the HD lineup to expand before bothering with it)... Anyway, figured I'd give anyone reading it a heads up, Costco seems to be clearing out their stock of TiVos or something and they have the TiVo HD for $150!

I'm not sure if they're doing the same thing in the US, but that's basically 1/2 what it costs when ordered from TiVo's site. I only bought one because my Series 2 TiVo died... Well the HD did, which brings me to my other point.

Has anyone here ever ripped open their S2 TiVo? Heh, I'm quite certain I could revive my S2 TiVo (which has a lifetime subscription linked to the hardware) if I could copy the TiVo software off another working S2 TiVo, I just don't have one available to do that. I might end up ordering a HD upgrade from Weaknees just to copy the software even if I have to pay the 15% restocking fee to return it afterwards.

Guess I should find out whether the software's available online anywhere, though I'm sure TiVo would frown upon that and try to prevent it.


----------



## crabell

Impulses said:


> I was re-reading this thread for some info on how to acquire CableCards in PR (not for myself but for a friend, I'm still not subscribed to any premium channels and I'm waiting for the HD lineup to expand before bothering with it)... Anyway, figured I'd give anyone reading it a heads up, Costco seems to be clearing out their stock of TiVos or something and they have the TiVo HD for $150!
> 
> I'm not sure if they're doing the same thing in the US, but that's basically 1/2 what it costs when ordered from TiVo's site. I only bought one because my Series 2 TiVo died... Well the HD did, which brings me to my other point.


I heard about Costco's great price on the TiVo HD from someone else a few weeks ago and I'm tempted to get one and replace one of my older S2's... My guess is that they got a large quantity and they are not selling as well as they thought here in Puerto Rico, that may not be the case in the US.

Enjoy your new TiVoHD and make sure you activate it from your existing account in order to get the monthly discount.



Impulses said:


> Has anyone here ever ripped open their S2 TiVo? Heh, I'm quite certain I could revive my S2 TiVo (which has a lifetime subscription linked to the hardware) if I could copy the TiVo software off another working S2 TiVo, I just don't have one available to do that. I might end up ordering a HD upgrade from Weaknees just to copy the software even if I have to pay the 15% restocking fee to return it afterwards.
> 
> Guess I should find out whether the software's available online anywhere, though I'm sure TiVo would frown upon that and try to prevent it.


My S3 "died" a few months ago and I revived it by getting a larger drive and using DVRUpgrade's InstantCake Software to load the operating system into my new drive. It worked very well, though I had minor glitch because I needed a SATA to IDE adapter in order to make it work. In your case, the S2's use IDE so you shouldn't have a problem. It is important to note that this software expects a drive larget than the original, don't try to load the software on your original drive. Also, remember that you will also need the special tool to open the TiVo's case.

I hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## crabell

Impulses said:


> ...Costco seems to be clearing out their stock of TiVos or something and they have the TiVo HD for $150!


I couldn't let such a great deal pass me by, so I went to Costco and got a TiVo HD for $149.97 + Tax. I'll use this new TiVo to replace an older Humax DVD S2 unit.

I went to the newer Costco in Bayamon in Las Cumbres Ave and they did not have any. I asked on the Customer Support desk and the lady mentioned the Costo in Hato Tejas, Bayamon had 14 units.

I went to the Hato Tejas store and sure enough, 14 units were there (including the demo unit), of course they now have 13, since I got one.

Did you get yours at this Costco store or somewhere else?

Thanks for the heads up and I hope more people take advantage of this great 50% off deal.


----------



## Joybob

We should consider emailing Tivo or Amazon to see if they can do anything about the online features.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> We should consider emailing Tivo or Amazon to see if they can do anything about the online features.


I don't want to be pessimistic, but since Puerto Rico's exclusion is in their "Terms & Conditions" I don't think emails would make a difference unless Amazon (for example) opens their service internationally or Puerto Rico becomes a US State.

I just don't see that happening in the near future... unless you know a US Congressman from Puerto Rico willing to help us out... That would be great!


----------



## alansh

crabell said:


> I just don't see that happening in the near future... unless you know a US Congressman from Puerto Rico willing to help us out... That would be great!


Good luck on that...


> Puerto Rico has one resident commissioner (with voice, but no vote) in the Congress of United States. There are no electoral votes for Puerto Rico in the U.S. presidential elections.


----------



## crabell

Joybob said:


> We should consider emailing Tivo or Amazon to see if they can do anything about the online features.


I'm not sure if you are aware that I've found a way to get the Broadband Features working in Puerto Rico... Here's the thread, just in case.


----------



## nirakara

Hi there, I just called onelink up and it seems like the prices for the cards have gone up considerably. Can anyone here verify for me that now if you have two services the card costs $18, and with three $13? 

And thanks to everyone that put this thread together, its been really useful!


----------



## crabell

nirakara said:


> Hi there, I just called onelink up and it seems like the prices for the cards have gone up considerably. Can anyone here verify for me that now if you have two services the card costs $18, and with three $13?
> 
> And thanks to everyone that put this thread together, its been really useful!


If you look at post #245 you'll see that the actual Cable Card is only $1.75, what increases the price is the "Digital Access", which you need for all channels 100+ and "HD Access", which you'll need for HD Channels.

If you just have Cable Service with Onlink, the cost for the first Cable Card should be $24.25, $19.25 if you have two services and $14.25 if you have all three services (Cable, Internet & Telephone).

The price for a secod or third Cable Card drops as noted on post #245. It is important that you request a Multi-Stream Cable Card in order to get both tuners to work.

I believe that the prices they gave you included the Digital & HD Access, you should ask them specifically, just to make sure.

I hope this helps and good luck dealing with Onelink, remember that patience is a virtue...


----------



## lbadillo

Saludos... que pasará ahora con los Tivos? sabiendo q OL requerirá cajas digitales hasta para el cable básico. Yo tengo 2 tivos con cable básico stock sin cable cards...??? alguién sabe?

Gracias


----------



## pdhenry

lbadillo said:


> Greetings ... what happens now with the Tivos? knowing I will require digital boxes for even basic cable. I have 2 TiVos with stock basic cable without cable cards ...??? someone knows?
> 
> Thanks


FYP.

If you have a Series 3 or newer TiVo it requires a cable card to work with digital cable. It might work with plain analog cable. Older TiVos will control a digital box without needing a cable card.

Si usted tiene una serie de tres o más nuevo TiVo se requiere una cable card para trabajar con el cable digital. Puede trabajar con cable analógico normal. TiVo mayores controlará una caja digital sin necesidad de una cable card.


----------



## Impulses

lbadillo said:


> Saludos... que pasará ahora con los Tivos? sabiendo q OL requerirá cajas digitales hasta para el cable básico. Yo tengo 2 tivos con cable básico stock sin cable cards...??? alguién sabe?
> 
> Gracias


It seems OneLink has finally started that slow transition, they've started transmitting the basic cable channels on both the analog 1-100 channels and a set of new digital/encrypted 8xxx channels... It's causing headaches for people using a TiVo sans Cablecard, I've found a workaround for S3 or newer owners but S2 are still w/o programming data (and may end up not being compatible w/OL service anymore in the long run). See this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466621

Does this mean that EVERYONE will soon need a CableCard to access even the basic cable channels?? Basically a mandatory ~$7 price hike for TiVo users, I haven't been able to confirm whether they intend to stop transmitting on 1-99 but that's what it's sounding like.  

In the course of that thread I may have also discovered an alternate way of accessing online content on the TiVo w/o a VPN or any more complex solution (though it's viability will depend largely on your mobile phone company, it's lack or enforcement of a data cap, and speed). See my post here for more...


----------



## Impulses

themaestro2657 said:


> By the way I confirmed that their policy forces you to pay for the HD channels. There is no way to get cablecard without paying $16 ( or 11 if you have powerlink, which I don't ). So in effect, the cost for getting a cable card is at least 17.25. Is that ok with the FCC? Can they do that?


I _think_ they've backed off that policy, if it was ever in effect. I tried ordering a CableCard yesterday to solve a problem unrelated to HD programming (basic cable lineup is being shifted and/or messed up in the programming guide), a rep called Angel Lara was ready to place the order for me sans the HD channel charge.

He was knowledgeable about the Cablecards and seemed to know what he was doing (unlike the 3 or 4 reps I talked to previous to being escalated to him). He told me it'd be $1.75 for the card and $5 or $6 for the so-called digital access fee... Actually, initially he tried to sell it all to me w/the HD package and said it'd be $20-something total, but I quickly told him I didn't want HD programming and he didn't push it.

In the end he wasn't able to process the order though because he was getting some kind of unrecognized error code on the codes used for the cards, but he told me he'd look into it and I could call later to confirm it. Maybe the error was because he split it off from the HD programming? Who knows...

I've been trying to get in contact with Esther Culbero to get to the bottom of it as it seems I'll eventually need a Cablecard even for basic cable. Hopefully this is paving the way for extra bandwith on their end and increased HD programming, tho I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## curiera

I just bought a TIVO Premiere. I live in Puerto Rico and Liberty Cable provides our cable service. We visited the Liberty Customer Service office, where the supervisor told us that in order to obtain the cable card ($55) we would need to bring our TiVo, leave it with them for 30 days so they can configure it!!!!! That does not sound reasonable to me. 

Please, If there are any other Liberty Cable customers out there that have gone through this, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Impulses

crabell said:


> I don't want to be pessimistic, but since Puerto Rico's exclusion is in their "Terms & Conditions" I don't think emails would make a difference unless Amazon (for example) opens their service internationally or Puerto Rico becomes a US State.
> 
> I just don't see that happening in the near future... unless you know a US Congressman from Puerto Rico willing to help us out... That would be great!


That's just beyond ridiculous, both the price and the method/delay for the install.

As for Onelink customers in PR... I recall reading a few months ago that a few people weren't able to get CableCards without paying the extra $13 for the anemic five channel HD lineup (might've been a different thread?)... Well, it's still possible, the sales rep might say he's not aware of it or whatever but if you push him to ask for a supervisor they'll let you have the card for the $6 or whatever the card-only fee is (like $2 for the card and $5 for "digital access" IIRC).

I called in recently to place an order for my card since they've going all digital soon and without it I wouldn't even be able to watch basic cable.


----------



## camera2000

Based on OneLink's response to the FCC, it looks like the FCC gave OneLink 30 days to start offering this programming or 'else'.
Don't expect the Installer to know what (s)he's doing, you need to be the expert here.


----------



## JFCR

Hi curiera, I'm glad to have run into your message. I work for Liberty Cablevision of Puerto Rico, and I apologize for the inconvenience you experienced. Contrary to what you were informed, TiVO customers may obtain the CableCARD necessary for TiVO and Liberty integrated service the same day they visit any of Liberty's customer service centers. Both the TiVO and the CableCARD will be activated on your Liberty account that same day if you bring your TiVo to a service center, or as soon as you install the card and call us with your TiVO equipment data and equipment number. Please call us at 787-657-3050, exts. 4004 or 5035 or Liberty customer service number if you need more information or have any problems.


----------



## ecr80

good to know as i'm getting Liberty (onelink) cable service this week. and then next week my new tivo arrives


----------



## Impulses

The techs and even their sales people seem a lot better informed about Cablecards as of late, despite the fact that the number of card users is probably dwindling.


----------



## ecr80

i just got triple pack with 40 megs. tech told me i could add the cablecard later on for just $5.99 more.

is the M-Card the default now? or do i still have to request it? Thanks!


----------



## ecr80

i requested the multistream cablecard it's getting installed today.


----------



## Baretty

Hello,

I live in San Juan and I'm considering buying a Roamio. I just want to know if it actually works with Liberty Cable and if so, what is the process I have to do in order to have the Roamio working.

Also, besides the service costs of TiVo, how much does Liberty charges for the equipment/service (card or whatever is needed for tiVo to work)?


thank you!!!


----------



## Teeps

You really need to direct your questions either to Liberty Cable or TiVo.

That said, the encryption standard (cable card) is industry wide. TiVos are designed to work with all US spec cable cards.


----------



## pdhenry

If Liberty Cable includes a set-top box in the cost of cable, having a TiVo should save you a couple of dollars over using the cable company's standard-definition box. The FCC requires companies to have a separable charge for the set-top box and the cable card. since you'll only be renting the card and not the whole box it should be cheaper.

This assumes Liberty is large enough not to be exempt from the requirement.


----------



## prpilot

Baretty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in San Juan and I'm considering buying a Roamio. I just want to know if it actually works with Liberty Cable and if so, what is the process I have to do in order to have the Roamio working.
> 
> Also, besides the service costs of TiVo, how much does Liberty charges for the equipment/service (card or whatever is needed for tiVo to work)?
> 
> thank you!!!


Pricing is available further up in the thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331456&highlight=cablecard . Basically it's $1.75 / month per CableCARD. I have TivoHD and it works (though the internet features of TiVo don't because apparently Puerto Rico is not part of the US according to TiVo ... )


----------

